# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > EastEnders > Spoilers >  Stacey Slater (Lacey Turner)

## crazygirl

does anyone know if stacey has been mugged because she sounded and looked very convincing last night

----------


## Meh

As far as I'm aware she's lying about it.

----------


## diesel

but apparently it will all come out when she realises how far she has to keep up the lies

----------


## di marco

shes lying cos she has to bribe lucy to keep quiet from telling the truth about it

----------


## Katy

in inside soap it said that charlie and yolande feel sorry for her but Mo doesnt seem to convinved. I think shes made it up Kat xxx

----------


## adbjcs

who here likes stacey. im not talking about fancying her i mean liking her character. i find her funny at times but sometimes i dont like her. what do you think?

----------


## chance

cant stand her,hope shes next for the chop,shes just a poor mans janine.

----------


## Behemoth

I like her, even though it is blatently obvious that she is a replacement for Janine. I hope she gets some decent storylines soon.

----------


## adbjcs

i didnt really know janine well enough to compare. ive only really started watching ee this last year or so. i saw her kill barry then get took away for lauras murder. i dont think stacey is capable of murder. (or is she?)

----------


## Toxic

I think she's great  :Smile:

----------


## badactor

I think she's one of the better charactors, and the actress that plays her, has real talent.

----------


## crazygirl

she is a good actress

----------


## Torrie

I can't stand her - she's one of those two-dimensional characters that I just can't really warm to, even as a bitchy character. Janine was fab, but Stacey is nowhere near that league and the storylines which should have generated some sympathy for her didn't really do enough. It sounded good on paper, but it just doesn't seem to have worked out as well on screen.

----------


## badactor

Yes janine was a excellent charactor, but remember people thought the same about her at first, to understand and to be more sympathetic to the stacey charactor look at her childhood and her appalling mother...

I repeat the kid that plays her has a lot of potential, in a lot of the scenes she's in she acts the socks off actors a lot older than herself.

Shes too good for eastenders..

Runs for cover.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Torrie

The issue of her childhood does arouse sympathy - in theory, but I don't think it really did the job on screen. I know it explains why she's desperate for attention, but when she gets it, she throws in back in everyone's faces. Her bitchyness is out of proportion to her motives, if you know what I mean. Acting-wise, she's by no means the worse, but I don't think she's particularly outstanding either.

----------


## crazygirl

she has had a bad childhood and just wants a proper family thats why she gets so jelous of zoe, she just needs some love and stability in her life

----------


## Torrie

I know that's what we're supposed to think but it doesn't come across well though - it seems that she wants Charlie (softy that he is) to spoil her and treat her like a princess. If she wanted a proper family, she'd make more of an effort to get on with Zoe and the rest of them too - then instead of just one person, she'd have loads. The Slaters look out for each other and even for their girls exes, particularly Garry and Alfie and Stacey could be part of that if she tried. Zoe didn't make it easy for her, but Stacey did do some pretty bitchy things. And Lucy can't understand why she seems to hate her now - she only wanted to be her friend but Stacey had to push her away too. And Yolande has been really good to her, but she nicks money off her and, although she seemed to feel bad about it, there wasn't much sign of remorse when she was initially caught out.

----------


## littlemo

> she has had a bad childhood and just wants a proper family thats why she gets so jelous of zoe, she just needs some love and stability in her life


I agree that Stacey just wants to be part of the family. I'm glad the whole fake mugging came to an end tonight, it had gone on long enough. I was glad Charlie wasn't too tough on Stacey, I know she behaved badly but he seemed to understand how she was feeling tonight, and have sympathy for her. 

I think the fact that Stacey admitted  she had done wrong tonight mean't she did have some conscience. She stood there and took the blame, rather than making Lucy out to be a liar.

----------


## Debs

I really like stacey. she is a very good actress. i think they bought her in as  a replacement for janine but she will never be as good as her.

----------


## booboo

I agree with you too.  The young actress who plays Stacey (I think her name is Lacey something) is a real find.  I don't like the character - but the actress plays her part really well.  You could imagine a little minx like that in real life (in fact one of my son's school mates is VERY like her!)  What does anyone else think?  Is she a keeper? ;)

----------


## Torrie

It was reported in one of the papers or mags (sorry, can't remember which one) that Lacey is unhappy at EE because she doesn't like playing a bitchy character and doesn't want people to think she's actually like that in real life. Don't know if it's true or not, but maybe she has gotten grief from some people who can't tell the difference in the actress and the character. Could cause problems for her career though if the actress herself is having trouble separating work from reality.

----------


## Debs

when i heard they were bringing in anew slater i thought oh know what are they doing but i think they have done really well. she fits into the family perfectly!! she is definaletly a keeper.

----------


## Soozee

> I really like stacey. she is a very good actress. i think they bought her in as  a replacement for janine but she will never be as good as her.


I like her, she s one of the better younger characters with a bit of personality. I don't see why everyone keeps referring to her as a replacment for Janine, she's imilar to janine when janine was her age but that would have been about ten years before she left the show. she's nothing like the janine that everyone remembers. Or not that i remember anyway. 
Stacey has her own character. I don't think she wants to be part of the slater family. She just wants to be centre of attention and spoilt and given a free hand by Charlie. Getting out of going to school being one of them. i think she'd only have been allowed to leave school at 16 after easter in the school year that she was 16 but then as she'd have come from a different area and school thats how she's got away with it and disappeared from the system. She's much better suited in the shop and creating havoc with the Mickey and stirring it up with Lucy.

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

Shes a duplicate of Janine but younger but just doing naughty childish stuff

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

I think she even looks like her!

----------


## Leon Bilson

In a few weeks minx Stacey Slater is mugged for real by the Walford mugger. Will her cries fall on deaf ears?

Leon  :Thumbsup:

----------


## *JSW*

Hi leon, welcome to the boards!

Do you have a source for this spoiler?

----------


## di marco

if this does happen, i doubt anyone will believe her after she faked the last mugging

----------


## Leon Bilson

Hey,

My source is one of the newspapers out today, I can't remember which one sorry.

----------


## Freds

No ones going to beleive her

----------


## hayley

i thought this might happen!!!

----------


## chance

i havent read that but that he comes on to her in the cab office after plying her with drink and shes too drunk too fend him off but jonny allen comes to her rescue,this is what does happen for sure so i cant imagine her gettin mugged as well as that....

----------


## Soaps King

Leon Bilson, It was in News Of The World.

Johnny Allan intervines, And scares the mugger away.

----------


## littlemo

That's good of Johnny. He's a father now, I suppose he's just doing what he would expect anyone else to do for Ruby.

----------


## Leon Bilson

Are you sure that Johnny makes it in time?  :Searchme:  

Sorry if I made a mistake  :Nono:  , but I was close to the truth  :Bow:  .

----------


## tina_freeze89

Is it just me or does anybody else not really give a damn who the walford mugger is...the whole storylie is a complete disaster....im sure it does happen all over the place but is it really necessary in a soap like eastenders? quite frankly I think they should have bigger fish to fry

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

She should read dat fabel where the boy cries wolf lol. Serves her right!!

----------


## dddMac1

some how i don't think Anyone will believe her she has lied once to often unless there is any witneses to back her story

----------


## Angeldelight

i feel really sorry for Stacey as she is only doing these things for attention and NO-ONE has been bothered to talk to her about them or WHY she is doing it. Someone needs to stand back and take a look at the situation and maybe they will see that all she needs to stop is someone to ask WHY STACEY WHY??????

----------


## true.moon

johnny sees her and helps her

----------


## [email protected]

> some how i don't think Anyone will believe her she has lied once to often unless there is any witneses to back her story



johnny saves her so johnny witnesses it so, that will prove to everyone stacey isnt lieing

----------


## true.moon

are you kind of new eastenders 4eva

----------


## Katy

sounds good

----------


## Trinity

Is Stacey going to do a 'Home and Away' where evil minx is totally changed by the love of a good family?  Or is Johnny going to 'own; her like he used to 'own' Pat??

----------


## the_watts_rule

serves her right

----------


## Frankie

I think she is doing it for attention because a week or so ago Little Mo was paying her attetion and she was alright but like when everyone was being nice to everyone else when she was trying to talk and no one listened she got in a mood!
I quite like the fact that she now ha a friend her own age and doesn't have to keep having to hang around with Lucy Beale  :Rotfl:

----------


## Frankie

Isn't the mugger Daryl, Julies friend that Robbed the Minuet Mart last year  :Ponder:

----------


## dddMac1

> johnny saves her so johnny witnesses it so, that will prove to everyone stacey isnt lieing


hope Johnny Allen does help her as you say he does

----------


## chance

why is ee letting stacey become the main character? she has been in it non stop the last two or three weeks,more than that prob and is boring me to death.shes just some slly boring teenage girl and ashe should be next for the chop! big yawn once again at tonights ee.

----------


## *JSW*

Well i'm going to have to disagree Chance!

I really didn't like Stacey when she first arrived. I thought she was awful but now she has become one of my favourite characters. As a character she has really developed she's been ignored her entire life and just looks for attention.

Lacey Turner's acting skills have really come on as well. One of LB's good decisions!

----------


## Rach33

I also have to disagree Stacey is a very mixed up teenager with real issues and Lacey Turner is fab as her I really enjoy watching her on screen MORE STACEY PLEASE

----------


## sarah21

> Well i'm going to have to disagree Chance!
> 
> I really didn't like Stacey when she first arrived. I thought she was awful but now she has become one of my favourite characters. As a character she has really developed she's been ignored her entire life and just looks for attention.
> 
> Lacey Turner's acting skills have really come on as well. One of LB's good decisions!


I have to agree with you there. I didn't like her at first either but she is definitely growing on me. She is such a sad little character, desperate for people to notice her and she has learnt to do that by being gobby and causing trouble. But, she just wants to belong and have a family that loves her. I did think she was a poor imitation of Janine, but I don't think she has the evil streak in her that Janine did, at least not yet...

Also, I love her one liners and above all her Princess Zoe comments.   :Lol:

----------


## true.moon

i think stacey is a fab character she is funny and cheeky

----------


## Alisha

> Also, I love her one liners and above all her Princess Zoe comments.



Ditto to that!

As for Stacey -her character has lots of potential and may well be a central character. She has alot of depth and I always knew that there was more to her than the front she has persistantly put on. The scenes between her and her mother were brilliant and I'm liking her relationship with Ruby aswell as her desperatle plea for her families acceptance and approval. Lacey is a great actress and portrays Stacey really well. She has had more focus over the past few weeks but thats eastenders for you. They tend to do it in chuncks. Since Den's death we had non stop Chrissie/Zoe/Sam with the same dialouge. (yawn!). I think her latest screen time is more to do with the introduction of Ruby and developeing Stacey's character in the process aswell exploreing the new Allens.

I feel there is more to Stacey than her bitchy nature but ee need to enravel that. For most of her stay in the square for the past 6 months it's the usual catty/bitchy comments but there have been some developement there but ee divluge further into it.

----------


## Alisha

> Also, I love her one liners and above all her Princess Zoe comments.



Ditto to that!

As for Stacey -her character has lots of potential and may well be a central character. She has alot of depth and I always knew that there was more to her than the front she has persistantly put on. The scenes between her and her mother were brilliant and I'm liking her relationship with Ruby aswell as her desperatle plea for her families acceptance and approval. Lacey is a great actress and portrays Stacey really well. She has had more focus over the past few weeks but thats eastenders for you. They tend to do it in chuncks. Since Den's death we had non stop Chrissie/Zoe/Sam with the same dialouge. (yawn!). I think her latest screen time is more to do with the introduction of Ruby and developeing Stacey's character in the process aswell exploreing the new Allens.

I feel there is more to Stacey than her bitchy nature but ee need to enravel that. For most of her stay in the square for the past 6 months it's the usual catty/bitchy comments but there have been some developement there but ee divulge further into it.

----------


## Alisha

I'm likeing Stacey -she should stay  :Smile:

----------


## *JSW*

> I'm likeing Stacey -she should stay


I second that

----------


## true.moon

i third it

----------


## Alisha

Oops....I must have posted more than once!  :Nono:  

I think we should learn more about her family. We know that her dad is dead but her relationship with her mother has potential.

----------


## true.moon

yeah that might be a good storyline

----------


## *JSW*

Depth is something hard to find in EE at the mo and potential in characters even harder, I could go on to see bigger and better things from Stacey in a few years given the chance!

----------


## adbjcs

i like stacey. she is cute. also lacey is a good actress.

----------


## true.moon

hi yeah i agree she is so funny when she is horrible and livens up the square

----------


## Katy

She was good last night when she was fighting with the millers

----------


## Toxic

I love Stacey  :Big Grin:

----------


## Rach33

If we had more Stacey and less the miller's I'd be happy I think Lacey Turner plays Stacey well she may be a gobby cow but that's only because that's how she can get attention or they wouldn't bother at all with her

----------


## adbjcs

me too! she is very sexy! (good actress too!)

----------


## Katy

Shes great. origionally she went for the part of a miller i read in a soap magazine a while back. I'm glad she didnt get the part as i think the character of stacey is great.

----------


## chance

your all mad!  :Wal2l:

----------


## Rach33

Why becasue we like a character

----------


## *JSW*

> your all mad!


No Chance your mad!  :Rotfl:

----------


## [email protected]

I think stacey is a great character she livens everything up, the friendship with ruby is cool too. I think it will be good when Kat comes back because stacey is a bit like her  she cheeky and bitchy. Cant wait.

lacey is a great actress too!!!

[email protected]!E

----------


## Katy

Laceys great isnt she. I think i like stacey so much is because shes really gobby. Staceys a great actress as well shes got a lot of front

----------


## chance

she is just another character like janine! janine could just about pull it off but stacey? she is in every episode without fail and every other scene,boring character,sorry to have a opinion that differs but you lot carry on worshipping!  :Bow:

----------


## crazygirl

chance thinks were all mad because were sad having a thread about stacey

----------


## chance

um no......... iwas the one that started the thread off.........  :Ponder:

----------


## *JSW*

:rofl: So you were Chance!

----------


## Rach33

Every character goes in the spotlight everynow and again soon she won't be in it for weeks and yeah maybe she is like Janine in a way but she's her own character as well

----------


## adbjcs

is stacey pretty or not? personally i think she is nice sometimes but not always. what you think?

----------


## West Ham Tom

She is fit...

----------


## Rain_

I think she's had it rough and gets ingored a lot so she does the things she does to get a reaction. She's probably a really nice girl if she learned to put her brain into gear before her gob and her actions accelerate

----------


## *Roxy*

> I think she's had it rough and gets ingored a lot so she does the things she does to get a reaction. She's probably a really nice girl if she learned to put her brain into gear before her gob and her actions accelerate



yeah i agree

----------


## west_ham_rule

west ham tom is right and he supports west ham which is even beta

----------


## West Ham Tom

Cheers mate, she is well fit...

----------


## Toxic

Yup shes pretty.

----------


## Rain_

smoked ham rules !!!!!!!

----------


## adbjcs

yes she is. ive decided.

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

> smoked ham rules !!!!!!!


Joker!! Yes shes ok when she smiles and when she is on her nice side.

----------


## true.moon

yes i think she is

----------


## west_ham_rule

> smoked ham rules !!!!!!!


very funny

----------


## Treacle

This is doing the rounds what do you think?

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

How would she do that? Pretend she was with her the night of the murder?

----------


## sarahwelford

yex she would have to lie.
Cause it was the opening of the club and stacey was there and saw chrissie and sam pulling zoe and stacey went over to make sure she was alright.
Zoe told stacey she was going bak and staying at sams

----------


## Treacle

Stacey could say that Zoe stayed with her  :Smile:

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

Yes, in the house watching a dvd.

----------


## Jade

Its feasible, although Stacy is not that keen on Zoe, but she loves anything thats against the grain.

----------


## BlackKat

I suppose it's possible -- Sam tells the police the true story, Stacey gives Zoe an alibi which would make Sam's story less credible, especially if they already suspect her...

I think if Kat convinced Stacey to do it, she would -- probably push her into it with the usual 'for the family' crap, lol. And I think Stacey does want to be part of the family despite her usual front, so, yeah, I could see this happening.

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

> Its feasible, although Stacy is not that keen on Zoe, but she loves anything thats against the grain.


True, so she may not want to defend her. Then again, the Slater's are all about 'family'

----------


## Jade

Exactly!

----------


## Treacle

I get where you're coming from judejude but this is the bigger picture isn't it? Stacey and Zoe don't get on but at the end of the day that's just petty stuff and this is more important  :Smile:

----------


## callummc

why would the police beleive stacy,whe shes already liad about being robbed

----------


## Jade

Yea but they wouldnt dismiss it straight away.

----------


## Jade

> I get where you're coming from judejude but this is the bigger picture isn't it? Stacey and Zoe don't get on but at the end of the day that's just petty stuff and this is more important


Also I'm thinking that if Kat and Stacy become close, she may well do it for Kat.

----------


## Kim

She may do, I think she could sence that something was bothering Zoe and it wouldn't take Stacey long to work out that Sam and Chrissie forced Zoe into it after what she saw in the club that night.

If she did do it I think that she would be doing it for the family and not for Zoe.

----------


## Treacle

> why would the police beleive stacy,whe shes already liad about being robbed


The police don't know that she lied about the mugging  :Smile:

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

This sounds like a great storyline with alot of twists!!

----------


## Abi

I'm going to get really confused with this story lol

----------


## Treacle

> I'm going to get really confused with this story lol


It's not *that* confusing  :Smile:

----------


## Layne

Urm i don't think that stacey would provide zoe with an alibi, well she mnight if Kat convinced her too, but what is Stacey gonna think :'why is she providing Zoe an alibbi has she done something wrong?!?!?'

I can't wait to see if Zie even gets involved, because if Sam goes down for it and Chrissie doesn't get balmed then why would zoe get brought in to it!

----------


## Kim

Michelle Ryan isn't coming back. She may have filmed secret scenes before she left in May but I doubt it. 

If Zoe were to be involved I think this would happen.

----------


## [email protected]

i thinks he might have filmed secret scences like sharon but i dunno lol

----------


## ~*~Leanne~*~

this would be cool as zoe would probably like stacey so would the rest of the family

----------


## Cornishbabe

also family sticks together so maybe she doesnt want zoe to go down

----------


## Treacle

> Urm i don't think that stacey would provide zoe with an alibi, well she mnight if Kat convinced her too, but what is Stacey gonna think :'why is she providing Zoe an alibbi has she done something wrong?!?!?'
> 
> I can't wait to see if Zie even gets involved, because if Sam goes down for it and Chrissie doesn't get balmed then why would zoe get brought in to it!


Maybe Stacey will know Zoe is guilty but will give her an alibi because she's family  :Searchme:

----------


## Layne

> Maybe Stacey will know Zoe is guilty but will give her an alibi because she's family


yeh possibly

----------


## Jade

Also if Stacy does give Zoe an alibi then Zoe doesnt need to make an appearance so it may fit well.

----------


## Flozza

yea and it ties in with what it said on the webcam i cant remmebr it excatly somethinglike:
Kat: She's a slater, were good at keeping secrets
LittleMO: and telling lies

----------


## tammyy2j

There is no mention of Zoe returning which she would need to or else Sam and Chrissie are not going to mention her involvement.

----------


## Jade

> There is no mention of Zoe returning which she would need to or else Sam and Chrissie are not going to mention her involvement.


Exactly, which is why its feasible that stacy does give Zoe an allibi

----------


## Joanne

Didn't Sharon see Zoe in the pub that night though with Chrissie and Sam after they had left the nightclub?

----------


## Bad Wolf

could very probably be true, kat might mastermind somthing

----------


## Kim

> Didn't Sharon see Zoe in the pub that night though with Chrissie and Sam after they had left the nightclub?


Yes, but with the story that Sam was the last to see Den alive and Kat getting Stacey to give Zoe an alibi, Zoe would be off the hook.

----------


## Treacle

Sam could be off the hook too if she wasn't so stupid enough to agree to go along with her being the last one to see him.

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

I know, poor Sam.

----------


## Kim

> Sam could be off the hook too if she wasn't so stupid enough to agree to go along with her being the last one to see him.


She only goes along with the story because Chrissie reassures her that it's to take the spotlight off the Vic, If only Sam wasn't so bothered about the Vic...

----------


## Treacle

> She only goes along with the story because Chrissie reassures her that it's to take the spotlight off the Vic, If only Sam wasn't so bothered about the Vic...


Sam can still come up with an alibi though Minty and Billy would be happy to say she was with them  :Smile:

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

> She only goes along with the story because Chrissie reassures her that it's to take the spotlight off the Vic, If only Sam wasn't so bothered about the Vic...


 
What is it with that pub? So many people want to own it.

----------


## Kim

> Sam can still come up with an alibi though Minty and Billy would be happy to say she was with them


Not once she has said that she was the last to see Den and her fingerprints are all over the doorstop.

----------


## Treacle

> Not once she has said that she was the last to see Den and her fingerprints are all over the doorstop.


Just because she says she saw him last it doesn't mean she killed him  :Smile: 

Plus she hardly touched the doorstop it's more likely Chrissie or Zoe's fingerprints would be allover it  :Smile:

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

Chrissie was the last person to touch it

----------


## Kim

Its more likely but Soaplife says that Sam's fingerprints are all over it, so i guess we can safely say that this storyline is going to be unrealistic.

If Sam says that she was the last to see Den and then he turns up dead in Walford what are the police supposed to think?

----------


## Kim

> Chrissie was the last person to touch it


Yes, but Pauline would surely tell the police that she left the doorstop in the Vic one night and then Chrissie brought it back to her, so that would explain Chrissie's fingerprints being on the doorstop.

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

Fair enough.

----------


## Layne

The new press office spoilers say somet about stacey and a alibi!

----------


## JustJodi

> Fair enough.


 
*tANG CONGRATULATIONS FOR GOING PINK  *

----------


## Bad Wolf

moving back to spoilers

----------


## JustJodi

> The new press office spoilers say somet about stacey and a alibi!


*Isn't Kat the one trying to get Stacey to be Zoes alibi.. ???  Gonna cost Kat alot of moola given Stacey and Zoe never really got along ...*

----------


## Jade

Reckon that will be good, we need to see more of stacy!!

----------


## i_luv_dennis

sounds good

----------


## Kim

> *Isn't Kat the one trying to get Stacey to be Zoes alibi.. ???  Gonna cost Kat alot of moola given Stacey and Zoe never really got along ...*


Yes, Kat is the one that gets Stacey to be Zoe's alibi.

----------


## JustJodi

> Yes, Kat is the one that gets Stacey to be Zoe's alibi.


 
*Gonna cost Kat a pretty penny...Stacey may be "family" but she doen't work cheap  *

----------


## Kim

It cost Kat Â£20 to get Stacey to take Nana Moon for a walk in the park, so god only knows how much this is going to cost her.

----------


## i_luv_dennis

i no yeh bout 50

----------


## JustJodi

> It cost Kat Â£20 to get Stacey to take Nana Moon for a walk in the park, so god only knows how much this is going to cost her.


*50 is not going to buy off Stacey to give Zoe an alibi for murder( wonder does Kat tell Stacey?  nahhhh  )Stacey isn't as thick as the folks would like to believe,, Any way,,50  isn't gonna do it... whatcha think Kim??? 100 ???*

----------


## Kim

A few hundred I would think knowing Stacey, she always has to take something for all it's worth.

----------


## i_luv_dennis

propley yes i think stacy figures out the truth

----------


## phils little sister

id say stacey does find out the truth - she is a smart streetwise chick  :Cheer:

----------


## *JSW*

Well its good to see Stacey actually do something with some meaning!

Hopefully this side-storyline will allow us to see ore of Stacey's character and understand her more. Add depth so to speak. 

She's a character that has grown on me since her arrival but she's been gone for so long i've forgotten about her... I presume Lacey's been doing her GCSEs recently???

----------


## JustJodi

> What is it with that pub? So many people want to own it.


 
*Yea what is it about the Queen Vic ?????*

----------


## JustJodi

> id say stacey does find out the truth - she is a smart streetwise chick


*Not sure that Stacey is gonna want to have any thing to do with a murder rap.if she does.. its gonna cost Kat  thousands of pounds ...*
**

----------


## JustJodi

> Just because she says she saw him last it doesn't mean she killed him 
> 
> Plus she hardly touched the doorstop it's more likely Chrissie or Zoe's fingerprints would be allover it


 
 :Cheer:   :Cheer:   :Cheer:   :Cheer:   that is exactly right WQ

----------


## Kim

> I presume Lacey's been doing her GCSEs recently???


No, she's 18 in March. Her date of birth is 28.3.1988.

----------


## Treacle

We've only ever saw Sam touch the doorstop *ONCE* in Minty's flat on Monday 21st February 2005 the aftermath of Den's death. She pulled back the binbag and then put the *PALMS* of her hands on the edge of the doorstop and then she got Den's blood on them so she washed them and then put the doorstop under the sink without touching it again with her bare hands!

----------


## *JSW*

> No, she's 18 in March. Her date of birth is 28.3.1988.


Well just a disappearance then  :Big Grin:

----------


## Treacle

> Well just a disappearance then


She was in it the other day.

----------


## Jessie Wallace

When Ruby comes back i think we will see a lot of Stacey again.

----------


## *cinderella*

Stacey and Zoe dont get on, but at the end of the day when it comes down to it they are family and would defend each other against all odds. I mean remember that night at the club, Stacey did go over to see if Zoe was okay so I think she would provide an alibi for her.

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

> When Ruby comes back i think we will see a lot of Stacey again.


When doe she come back  :Searchme:

----------


## JustJodi

> When doe she come back


Thought the end of this month... but who knows  :Searchme:

----------


## Carrie Bradshaw

> When doe she come back


In the spoilers it says she isbacknext Tuesday!  :Smile:

----------


## JustJodi

> In the spoilers it says she isbacknext Tuesday!


 
*cool...lets see if Johnny tries to sugar coat the fire and all...*

----------


## Bryan

sorry haven't yet read this thread but, seen as stacey will be providing an alabi, does this mean the slater family find out that zoe played a part in den's death, and if so how does this come baout, does the whole of walford know or does chrissie/sam/kat tell all the slaters???

----------


## i_luv_dennis

i dont  no

----------


## i_luv_dennis

wounder why she would do that for when she hates zoe that much

----------


## eastenders mad

yeah that is true. Maybe we are going to see a nicer Stacey but that can't be right lol

----------


## i_luv_dennis

hope not i like her how she is

----------


## Bryan

:Searchme:  


> wounder why she would do that for when she hates zoe that much


becuase that would finally give her the acceptance she needs into the slater family wouldn't it?

she cant hate someone that much to see them go down for it!!?? espically when she knows about the den and dennis stuff that zoe had to go trough

----------


## Jade

> wounder why she would do that for when she hates zoe that much


Its Family!!!!

Also Stacy could look up to Kat and want to impress her or be liked by her

----------


## Bryan

looking at todays ep kat and stacey seem friendly so the idea that stacey does it to please kat seems more and more likely

----------


## Carrie Bradshaw

> looking at todays ep kat and stacey seem friendly so the idea that stacey does it to please kat seems more and more likely


Yeah, I noticed that too tonight.  :Smile:

----------


## i_luv_dennis

and me

----------


## kirsty_g

> Yeah, I noticed that too tonight.


inoticed that to.

----------


## i_luv_dennis

i no

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

Kat and Stacey talking.. yes I know.. It might be abotu anything but this was taken from Tuesday 30th's episode!!

----------


## kirsty_g

might

----------


## the_watts_rule

I think thats good of Stacey to stick up for Zoe because at the end of the day they dont really like each other

----------


## JustJodi

> looking at todays ep kat and stacey seem friendly so the idea that stacey does it to please kat seems more and more likely


*I noticed that Kat and Stacey were getting pretty chummy.. BB u are right Stacey may give the alibi to Zoe just cause Kat actually has been nice to her..*

----------


## kirsty_g

kat asks little mo first but she refuses so stacey does it

----------


## JustJodi

> kat asks little mo first but she refuses so stacey does it


*I guess I can see why MO would not do it  cos she would BLURT out the truth at the moments pressure by the cops,, Stacey is better at this LYING,,*

----------


## Luna

little mo is a far too nervous person to do this stacey is a professional lier

----------


## Layne

> stacey is a professional lier


Too true! x

----------


## JustJodi

> little mo is a far too nervous person to do this stacey is a professional lier


Yup just what i said,, Mo would break the min simple pressure was applied..Stacey would be perfect ( still wondering what it is gonna cost Kat )

----------


## lollymay

i think this will make stacy more popular with the slaters an in the last few episodes she has been getting more popular with them.

----------


## eastenders mad

yeah maybe they will learn that she will be a proper family with them.

----------


## JustJodi

> yeah maybe they will learn that she will be a proper family with them.


*Will be interesting to see how Kat asks Mo and Stacey... they will wonder why an ALIBI  especially around the time Den is DUG up and Sam is trying to get Zoe back,, should be verrrrrrrrrry interesting,,, Not sure I would take any amount of money to lie for some one..but again  this is SOAP LAND*

----------


## Bryan

i dont get why charlie and kat are made at stacey for providing an alabi!!??

shes doing zoe and the family a big favour by doing it!!!

----------


## xXxJessxXx

> i dont get why charlie and kat are made at stacey for providing an alabi!!??
> 
> shes doing zoe and the family a big favour by doing it!!!


I dont think Kat is gonna be mad at Stacey for doing it. i dunno about Charlie. but i read Kat makes it clear the seriousness of the teenagers actions or somethign which to me sounds like Kat is drumming the idea inot her head almost making her do it to protect Zoe. 

not sure on Charlies reaction beacuse i'm not sure if he finds out Zoe did have somehting to do wiht it all or maybe Kat just tells him Zoe doesnt have an alibi and could be seen as a suspect or something and stacye would have to give an alibi to make sure. 

Charlie could be mad as he doesnt seem the one for lying etc, but if its to protect his duaghter/graddaughter i'm sure he wouldnt be made but relieved!

----------


## Bryan

charlie gets on my nerves with his morals

he was mad for kat and alfiie paying the money to get him out of jail! when it even reuslted in the end of their marraige because of it!

god charlie! appreciate what your family do for each other please!

----------


## JustJodi

> charlie gets on my nerves with his morals
> 
> he was mad for kat and alfiie paying the money to get him out of jail! when it even reuslted in the end of their marraige because of it!
> 
> god charlie! appreciate what your family do for each other please!


*Now i wanna know does KAT tell them the REAL REASON why she wants some one to be Zoe's alibi??? Does she actually tell them that Zoe landed the first blow on Dens noggin ???   Now this is where i can see where Charlies morals may come to head *

----------


## Bryan

i can see ther ebeing so many loose ends in this once sam and chrissie go, and i think zoe may actually be dragged down in the end, with the truth zbout zoe's involvement shocking the square and the other slaters

----------


## JustJodi

> i can see ther ebeing so many loose ends in this once sam and chrissie go, and i think zoe may actually be dragged down in the end, with the truth zbout zoe's involvement shocking the square and the other slaters


*if there are any Slatters left to SHOCK ????*

----------


## Bryan

> *if there are any Slatters left to SHOCK ????*


little mo, charlie, big mo, belinda... i mean they may not be slaters (except for charlie) but they are all family members

----------


## JustJodi

> little mo, charlie, big mo, belinda... i mean they may not be slaters (except for charlie) but they are all family members


 
*gotcha !!!! wasn't thinking about the others,, tsk tsk shame on me,, *

----------


## Florijo

What a great addition this girl has been to EastEnders. I'm loving the way that the writers have made her an essential person in this story, with the fate of Chrissie and Sam in her hands. I always thought Stacey was Janine Mark II at first, but the writers have done really well in building her character. She's a nice girl who knows right from wrong but still wants to protect her family. 

So three cheers for Stacey Slater, and Lacey too, who is shaping up to be a very good young actress indeed.   :Cheer:   :Cheer:   :Cheer:

----------


## Chris_2k11

I totally agree with what you are saying!   :Smile:   :Cheer:  She's a fab character!   :Cheer:

----------


## littlemo

Yes definetely!! Maybe another Kat, but I don't think she's got that edge yet, she's still very young and naive. Although she's a lot more like her than Zoe is. She was great at standing up to Chrissie tonight! She won't be told what to do, she's got guts. But whether she will crack under the pressure of the rest of the Mitchell clan remains to be seen.

----------


## CrazyLea

yeah stacey is well good. and lacey is doing a great job.

----------


## melanielovesdennisrickman

Yeah i absolutely love Stacey,she is a great character!!
And Lacey is doing really well aswell,and this storyline with Chrissie and all that is great!!

----------


## Luna

i love stacey now - she was a tad annoying to start off with but she has really grown on me. Was loving her last night with chrissie  :Big Grin:

----------


## Bad Wolf

i really like stacey- she more than held her own last night when she did her scene with chrissie

----------


## Gabby

I agree, she is an excellent young actress!  :Cheer:  And her role is important at the moment :Smile:

----------


## Debs

stacey is an excellent character and the girl who plays her is brilliant

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Sorry I cannot stand her!    :Embarrassment:

----------


## i_luv_dennis

i totally agree

----------


## crazygirl

im dont like her she annoys me

----------


## Johnny Allen

Lacey Turner is one for the future, a terrific actress.

----------


## xsoftladybugx

Shes a bit annoying but sometimes she can be a great actress  :Big Grin:

----------


## melanielovesdennisrickman

> Lacey Turner is one for the future, a terrific actress.


 

Yeah,she definitely is,i hope she stays in EastEnders for a very very Long time!!

----------


## *Roxy*

> i really like stacey- she more than held her own last night when she did her scene with chrissie


i agree

----------


## feelingyellow

stacey is a fab character! lacey is a brilliant actess, she can do great comedy acting and can do even better dramatic acting!

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

Hip hip hooray!!  :Cheer:  Stacey's a great actress and today's episode shined on her too  :Smile:

----------


## crazygirl

she just moans and mopes

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Stacey is brilliant, even if she is turning into a mini Kat. She great.

----------


## Fuller

Yep, she's definitely growun on me as a character. At first she was too Janine #2, now she is more developed and complex

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Yes I notice people (rightly) compare her to Janine.  

Personally, I cannot stand her as mentioned.  To me, she is nothing compared to the wonderful Janine, played by the brilliant Charlie Brooks.  Oh how she is missed in Albert Square.    :Sad:

----------


## Dutchgirl

> Yes I notice people (rightly) compare her to Janine. 
> 
> Personally, I cannot stand her as mentioned. To me, she is nothing compared to the wonderful Janine, played by the brilliant Charlie Brooks. Oh how she is missed in Albert Square.


I thought that Charlie was very good at playing Janine, but Stacey is a different character, not so messed up and rotten. But played well by Lacy. :Clap:

----------


## [email protected]

Is the stacey and her mum story finished? 
because it just seemed to finish all of a sudden?
and are we ever going to find out about sean on the picture or not?

_(I didnt know which thread to put this in so sorry if its in wrong place, but i thought the answers might be spoilers so i but it in here)_

----------


## twinkle_eyes83

i thought it was quite good but dont no whats happing with it

----------


## alkalinetrio

probly nothing

----------


## Jessie Wallace

More will happen at a later date i believe, but there are other storylines on the go at the moment.

----------


## [email protected]

thanks jessie wallace

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Your welcome.

----------


## dddMac1

i think more will happen probally next year sometime

----------


## Jada-GDR

someone hinted on another thread that we hadn't seen the last of her brother

----------


## eastenders mad

really cool. i wonder when the storyline will start

----------


## the_watts_rule

> really cool. i wonder when the storyline will start


Me to.

----------


## Kim

Apparetly Sean is coming in next year, so there probably won't be any more of the storyline until the new year.

----------


## Jessie Wallace

They will recommence the storyline next year, like i've already said, they can't exactly leave it as it is. Should be a good storyline for next year.

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

Yeah cant wait till next year to see this storyline! Its good that they are bringing Sean in as the latest Slater addition as Lynne Zoe and now Kat are leaving.

----------


## Kim

And possibly Little Mo.

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

Oh yeah forgot about Little Mo  :Big Grin:   I think she should leave anyway tbh because she was good in the Trevor storyline but after the dreadful Molfie i think its time for her to leave  :Smile:

----------


## Jessie Wallace

What so an actor should leave, coz the storyline people gave her a crap story, thats a bit unfair, to sack someone for someone else's mistake!

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

Sorry i didnt mean to cause any offence. I was just giving my opinion. I suppose it was down to the producers to give her the Molfie storyline but i just don't think there is anything left for her to do in the Square.

----------


## Jessie Wallace

You didn't hun, i was just saying mine too! lol It all depends on what the script writers can come up with for her, she needs a new love interest or something. It's niot like she's a rubbish actress, as proved by the Trevor Storyline, and the Graham Storyline too.

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

I know Kacey Ainsworth is a really good actress and Little Mo's best storyline to date is the Trevor storyline. I just hope she is given something to do, like you said maybe another love interest??  :Smile:

----------


## Kim

I just hope that when she realises she still has feelings for Billy, that she doesn't get into a love triangle with him and Honey.

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Na, i can't see that happening really, but you never know! This is Eastenders were talking about! lol

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

I know. I hope another love triangle doesn't develop between Honey Billy and Little Mo. I heard though that Honey gets pregnant with Billy's baby and Little Mo is really upset over it. Can anyone shed any light on this?  :Confused:

----------


## the_watts_rule

> I just hope that when she realises she still has feelings for Billy, that she doesn't get into a love triangle with him and Honey.


Yeah I don't want that to happen.

----------


## i_luv_dennis

it will propley come back up again

----------


## Kim

Well it must do with the rumours that Sean Slater is coming in in 2006.

----------


## eastenders mad

really cool can't wait to see that eposide

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

I think Sean will really spice things up if he comes to the Square  :Smile:

----------


## Kim

Yeah, certainly some more great storylines for Stacey and the Slaters.

----------


## the_watts_rule

> Yeah, certainly some more great storylines for Stacey and the Slaters.


Yeah the storylines for them are good at the moment. I think.

----------


## willsmummy

Isn't Lacey a great accent

----------


## willsmummy

Whoops, actor I mean. Hubby was asking about toasted sandwiches and I got side tracked

----------


## Kim

Yeah she is.

----------


## di marco

yeh shes really good  :Smile:

----------


## the_watts_rule

I think she has really good talent.

----------


## shannisrules

shes just like a minurture kat

----------


## Bree

i really think stacys gonna be  a mini kat

----------


## the_watts_rule

> shes just like a minurture kat


Yeah she is.

----------


## shannisrules

> i really think stacys gonna be a mini kat


 she already is the way she talked to johnny i know i wouldnt have the guts to do that

----------


## the_watts_rule

> she already is the way she talked to johnny i know i wouldnt have the guts to do that


Either Would I.

----------


## Bree

> she already is the way she talked to johnny i know i wouldnt have the guts to do that


i wouldent of either johnny freaks me out

----------


## the_watts_rule

> i wouldent of either johnny freaks me out


I think he is not a person to be messed with.

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Na, he is a pussy cat, i know harder kid than him.

----------


## di marco

> she already is the way she talked to johnny i know i wouldnt have the guts to do that


lol i laughed at that, it was so funny!

----------


## di marco

> Na, he is a pussy cat, i know harder kid than him.


i dont think hes that hard either, he gets other people to do his dirty work for him

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Exactly, a coward!

----------


## Kim

Couldn't agree more /\ /\. Johnny is pathetic.

----------


## the_watts_rule

He thinks he is hard but he's not really.

----------


## di marco

> He thinks he is hard but he's not really.


yeh he thinks hes hard cos people are scared of him, but if no one did his dirty work for him then no one would be scared of him cos he would be a coward!

----------


## *-Rooney-*

i feel so sorry for stacey now because johnny has kidnapped ruby and that was stacey's only pal since she entered the square. when she first joined it was hard to like her cos she was soo evil to spencer but shes turned into a nice character and shes always been there for ruby now there both alone, i dont think anyone actually likes johnny do they  :Sad:

----------


## Kim

No, I don't think anyone does like Johnny. I feel sorry for Stacey and always have since she came to the show because of what she's been through with her mum. I think it was totally unnessicary for Johnny to destroy Ruby's phone like that, unknown to her but she thinks he wouldn't let her back into retrieve it, and consiquently, poor Stacey is really worried. How could she get hurt over a phone exactly? Johnny is pathetic.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

no the reason he destroyed the fone is because ruby thinks this is a holiday but hes not bringing her back so now theres no way they can contact each other and its a shame cos they were really good friends

----------


## Kim

Oh yeah, I remember better now. Was at my grans and my parents and my gran were chatting through most of it.

----------


## Penguin8191

yeh i feel sorry for stacey and ruby!

----------


## Cornishbabe

yeh. maybe a bit of time apart will maker things better between them

----------


## *-Rooney-*

I dont even know if ruby is coming bak

----------


## lollymay

i think she is

----------


## *-Rooney-*

> i think she is


hiya im shaz dont suppose you could make me a chad michael murray banner ive tried to but i got lost

----------


## *-Rooney-*

i hope she does because her and stacey are like a double act and at the moment its like ant without dec or cannon without ball

----------


## lollymay

> hiya im shaz dont suppose you could make me a chad michael murray banner ive tried to but i got lost


yep ill try to do it tonight and it will be in my thread so just keep cheaking there hun.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

how do i get to your thread im new at this

----------


## lollymay

just go into the banners and fan art forum and look for my thread its lollymays banners

----------


## chance

i cant stand stacey or ruby

----------


## *-Rooney-*

well i think stacy and ruby are the stars of the show at the moment no one can dis regard their work they are tremendous

----------


## *-Rooney-*

they are two young actresses and they are bursting with potential but give demi a story which doesnt concern aleesha.


they are all young let them show you what potential they have

----------


## JustJodi

> they are two young actresses and they are bursting with potential but give demi a story which doesnt concern aleesha.
> 
> 
> they are all young let them show you what potential they have


*You forgot Lucy Beale ,., she is a cute young girl,, and she may have some potental if the dumb writers will let her shine *

----------


## *-Rooney-*

dont get me wrong the actress who plays lucy is so talented she deserves any award coming to her she is a star in the making

----------


## chance

> well i think stacy and ruby are the stars of the show at the moment no one can dis regard their work they are tremendous


i strongly disagree with you

----------


## Debs

> well i think stacy and ruby are the stars of the show at the moment no one can dis regard their work they are tremendous


 
tremendous i dont think. stacey is brillaint but ruby her acting is getting worse not better

----------


## JustJodi

> tremendous i dont think. stacey is brillaint but ruby her acting is getting worse not better


*I totally agree with u Deb  Ruby's acting has seriously taken a nose dive, Stacey has maintained her brilliant skills..*

----------


## Debs

> *I totally agree with u Deb Ruby's acting has seriously taken a nose dive, Stacey has maintained her brilliant skills..*


 
yeah she has she is really good!

----------


## JustJodi

> yeah she has she is really good!


*If she has a real good agent,, they will find her something better to go with those skills.. and then broker her a great contract,, then she can jump in the back of Uncle Charlies cab and go bye bye,, Good actors if they are smart and have a good agent  they will get out before they are sterotyped,,  It has happend to alot of actors in the past......*

----------


## x Amby x

Tonights episode was great! watching Stacey and Garry posing as father and daughter was hilarious! :Lol:  I couldn't stop laughing! I felt really sorry for Stacey at the end! Juley was bang out of order saying that Stacey should be in a mental home! Deano was the only one being nice to her! Good Old Deano! Let me know what you think about Staceys situation.

Love Amber xxx

----------


## Chris_2k11

Im confused as to why Stacey & Garry were doing that?   :Confused:

----------


## x Amby x

i think it was because Stacey wanted to find out why there was a for sale sign outside and if Ruby was coming back, and she roped Garry in because he might lose his place if Johnny is selling the house.

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

> Im confused as to why Stacey & Garry were doing that?


I felt this aswell. I think Stacey just wanted to find out if Ruby and Johnny had left for good but Lacey's performance was superb. She nearly moved me to tears at the end and Juley was sooo horrible to her  :Angry:

----------


## x Amby x

> I felt this aswell. I think Stacey just wanted to find out if Ruby and Johnny had left for good but Lacey's performance was superb. She nearly moved me to tears at the end and Juley was sooo horrible to her


Juley really annoys me too! He only cares for himself! I agree Laceys an absolutly brilliant actress! She is my idol! lol!

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

Stacey is my favourite character in the show but i love it when she's with Ruby. They have such a good friendship that it makes good tv. They are like a young Bianca and Tiffany in a sort of way.

----------


## x Amby x

> Stacey is my favourite character in the show but i love it when she's with Ruby. They have such a good friendship that it makes good tv. They are like a young Bianca and Tiffany in a sort of way.


yeah i agree! They're great together! It makes me upset when Stacey misses Ruby so much! I'd be like that if i had just found out that my best mates weren't coming back. Laceys a great actress!

----------


## Kim

Yeah, It was Fab, great acting from Lacey. This should be being discussed in the current episode discussion thread.

----------


## Kim

> i think it was because Stacey wanted to find out why there was a for sale sign outside and if Ruby was coming back, and she roped Garry in because he might lose his place if Johnny is selling the house.


I think she'd guessed that they wern't coming back by then, only she still seems confused over why Ruby hadn't been in touch. I think she was doing that to get some negative feedback about the house, only what difference one bad viewing is going to make I don't know.

----------


## x Amby x

> Yeah, It was Fab, great acting from Lacey. This should be being discussed in the current episode discussion thread.


i know, sorry about that! But i thought that other things about Stacey/Lacey could be discussed here as well? :Smile:

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

Maybe we could turn this into a Lacey Turner Appreciation Thread. Just an idea or is there already one?  :Smile:

----------


## x Amby x

> Maybe we could turn this into a Lacey Turner Appreciation Thread. Just an idea or is there already one?


im not sure if there already is one, but thats a good idea! i'd like that  :Cheer:  lol!
 :Angel:  LACEY TURNER 4EVA  :Angel:

----------


## Kim

That would be good. I loved it when she lobbed the flowers in tonights episode.

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

Well i think it would be a great idea! We could talk about Lacey and her character Stacey all in one thread  :Smile:

----------


## x Amby x

yeah! it would be good to see what people think about Lacey/Stacey!

----------


## x Amby x

Here is a Lacey banner i just made! i know this should go on the banners and fan art but i thort it would be good to put it on the Lacey/Stacey thread. If thats alright?

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

Wow! Your banner is soo cool. You can definetly use it for the Stacey/Lacey Thread.  :Smile:

----------


## x Amby x

thank you  :Smile:

----------


## Kim

Great banner. I think it should be put onto the first post :Smile:

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

I agree

----------


## x Amby x

done  :Smile:  lol

----------


## *-Rooney-*

i felt sorry for stacy in tonights episode where she threw a party in johnny allens house then she flew for juley and started throwing bottles all over the house

----------


## the_watts_rule

Stacey has great talent!

----------


## JustJodi

*I think Stacey will eventually leave EE and try her wings else where, other wise she will be sterotyped...shes getting too good for a soap opera..just my honest opinion...*

----------


## Siobhan

I am going to merge this with the other Stacey thread that was open yesterday so you can discuss anything Stacey/Lacey related..

----------


## Kim

Which Stacey thread was that?

----------


## Siobhan

> Which Stacey thread was that?


the one that was just named Stacey!! it was much the same topic of converstion so they could be merged

----------


## x Amby x

i think that stacey does have a lot of kats attitude towards things, when someone messes with a slater, punch them one!

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

Where is the stacey thread?? Sorry i just can't find it! I must be blind lol

----------


## slater girl

It will probably be down to these factors someone said to me earlier on another forum as someone read that this rumour is now true as has been confirmed for a storyline for the summer now. 




> I think that Bradley will feel some very conflicting emotions re:Stacey, in this order: 
> 
> 1. He'll be angry at Stacey. 
> 2. He may well later feel guilt over the fact that he triggered her Bi Polar and could have prevented it by helping her cope with the abortion. 
> 
> Stacey wants a new life, and she wants to become someone other than herself. She's consumed with emotion. 
> 
> With Jean we can see her illness very visibly, but Bi Polar can be very insidious and this is what really makes it dangerous, as we are seeing with Stacey.


In the summer Stacey Slater is due to get bipolar and it is due down to the abortion as eastenders have confirmed this for the summer as rumour about what they have said, and bradley will bound to feel guilty and hurt as well, but stacey will probably be as well as she has treated bradley like dirt with his own father and lied to him and has betrayed him by sleeping with his father and never really respected or they have not listen to each other when they should of done especially as bradley would feel responsible for stacey getting Bipolar and would blame himself for her getting it over the abortion. 

Also i am sure that bradley will probably tell Jean that he feels responsible as i am sure stacey mum would tell bradley she is just as much to blame for stacey getting bipolar as much as he is and i could see Jean and Bradley both helping stacey with her illness and that may bring bradley and stacey closer together is by through Jean as Jean has the condition herself and knows what it is like to have it as i feel bradley is the only guy on the square who will ever understand stacey and the condition of bi-polar as jean knows bradley is ok with it as most people have other views and may see stacey and jean like a pair of nutters on the square and won't want to socalise or have much to do with them as most young guys on the square would probably run a mile from stacey once they know she has bipolar but bradley would not as he likes them both for who they really are. 

So the feeling may be mutal over the way they have both treated each other from bradley and stacey and they both agree on the way they have treated each other. 

This may make bradley realise that he has to help stacey as he feels totally responsible for her condition of bipolar and want to help her get better by getting stacey medication and watching over her all the time. 

This may bring them closer together again and start a close friendship up again and it may be a long way into the future before they get back together as a couple again as they have to build trust in each other, what do you think regulus as i am sure stacey will want his help as they may discuss all the problems that they had in their relationship such as the abortion before their had split up as a couple. 

Also what cause them to split up and they would need a totally open and honest relationship as i am sure bradley and stacey would both accept this to keep their friendship at first before getting back together as a couple in the future. 

This may make stacey realise that bradley can deal with her having bipolar and accepting the condition as he has accepted her mum for who she is and treated her like a normal person and stacey may realise that bradley wants to help her and do the same to her. 

what are your views on this anybody on what i have said above please as i hope some people on here agree with me on what i have said please.

----------

danielle741 (02-04-2007), Katy (26-03-2007), tammyy2j (26-03-2007)

----------


## Hopes

What abortion? Stacey isn't even pregnant!

----------


## Pinkbanana

> What abortion? Stacey isn't even pregnant!


Stacey had an abortion last year.  Ive heard rumours that Stacey is going to be diagnosed as being bi polar (lets face it, she must be ill to get involved with Max  :Sick:  ), and it's trigger was the abortion. However, it hasnt been confirmed by any reliable sources, to my knowledge.  :Smile:

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

This sounds quite good actually, i haven't watched Eastenders in a while now, but this Stacey storyline does look quite promising, i may tune into see how it will be handled.

----------


## bakedbean

Sounds like a very intresting storyline.

----------


## Pinkbanana

Just been on Walford Web site, and Julia has posted this on there too.  I think this thread needs moving to rumours, as the title is misleading.

This Stacey bi polar thing is just a rumour, like I mentioned before, and on the other site, Julia has said its just rumours that have come from digital spy.

It could well turn out to be true, and I think it would make a good storyline, but it isnt fact, just hearsay.  :Smile:

----------


## littlemo

It sounds strange too me. Why wouldn't they just bring Jean back and focus on her, rather than making Stacey have it as well. 

I know it can be genetic, so it's not impossible. But why are people thinking it's Bradley's fault cause of the abortion, if that's the case.

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

> It sounds strange too me. Why wouldn't they just bring Jean back and focus on her, rather than making Stacey have it as well. 
> 
> I know it can be genetic, so it's not impossible. But why are people thinking it's Bradley's fault cause of the abortion, if that's the case.


As Stacey did not want to get rid of the baby, it was down to Bradley why she went though with it. It also did not help when she turned up drunk at his work christmas party to be told that he never wanted a child, especially with someone like her....

----------


## Katy

hmm it does sound interesting although seems to be a lot of specualtion, if its a future summer storyline it will probably be confirmed or not confirmed in the next few months.

----------


## Jojo

Moving to rumour mill until confirmed - I can't find anything apart from on other forums with regards to this storyline - if and when confirmed, will move back to spoilers.

----------


## Kim

I heard something that Stacey was going to get pregnant again, only a rumour, but it did say that she wouldn't know if Max or Bradley was the father, so that could contribute to it.

----------


## tammyy2j

Whats new for her?

So she dumps Bradley. 

Does she start a relationship with Mr. Skinny Callum or what?

I think its time she took a break maybe go to visit Kat or Little Mo.

Lacey could do with a three to six month break from the show and the writers are ruining the character

----------

alvinsduckie (22-09-2008)

----------


## senorita

Well said Tammy, they are ruining Stacey as a character and Lacey can act, if only they would give her some proper storylines that don't involve cheating on your husband.

----------

matt1378 (21-10-2008)

----------


## Pinkbanana

> Whats new for her?
> 
> So she dumps Bradley.



She dumps Bradders (again)??? Oh dear, this is getting very boring. What a waste of (what was once) such a promising character and a very talented actress.... :Thumbsdown:

----------


## no1abbafan

EE writers do this all the time, totally use up all stories on one character, they did it to Kat, Little Mo, they seem to think if your surname is Slater, you have to be in every scene.

----------


## sindydoll

cant stand her character anymore she was at it again last night ...acting like a slapper how many more men in 1 week is she going to tease

----------


## Florijo

I really think they should split 'Bracy' up once and for all. And please for the love of god make the girl smile. Poor Lacey must be so depressed playing such a miserable cow all the time.

----------


## lizann

Why is every female Slater portrayed as a slapper?  :Ponder:  

I agree its time Stacey/Lacey took a break

----------


## sindydoll

she could do with taking a break and coming back with a complete makeover

----------


## tammyy2j

Source The Sun 




> Frisky EastEnder Stacey goes in for the kill with new squeeze Callum with a steamy clinch in a shed. 
> 
> Next Mondayâs episode shows besotted Callum (Elliott Jordan) luring the Albert Square lovely (Lacey Turner) to her uncleâs summerhouse.


 :Thumbsdown:

----------


## tobyrory

I suppose the summerhouse is the Savoy compared to some places she frequents - she gave Bradley up for someone who could really show her a good time in some really classy places. Next stop the Vic loos!

Much rather have seen her steer clear of men for at least 6 mths and just get into mischief with Danielle - thats what Stacey is really about.

----------

alvinsduckie (27-10-2008)

----------


## matt1378

> Well said Tammy, they are ruining Stacey as a character and Lacey can act, if only they would give her some proper storylines that don't involve cheating on your husband.


Yeah I agree there

----------


## tammyy2j

> Sparks fly between saucy Stacey Branning and Callum Monks as the red-hot couple turn up the heat this winter.
> 
> Sex-mad Stacey cannot keep her hands off her new fella and ends up dragging him off to her uncleâs summer house for an impromptu sex session.
> 
> Callum (Elliott Jordan, 25) cannot believe his luck when the Walford maneater lives up to her reputation and throws 
> herself at him.
> 
> Stacey (Lacey Turner, 21) even spices things up by sending her new lover, inset, a string of kinky text messages.


 :Thumbsdown:

----------


## tammyy2j

From Inside Soap 

Single Stacey

Stacey will enjoy a carefree time as she gets back into the dating scene, but her strong bond with Bradley remains.
Can she really keep her distance from her ex-love?

----------


## lizann

Are Stacey and Bradley offically divorced?

----------


## tobyrory

It hasn't been shown if they are so I would say no.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

I dont think they are either, cos they got back together and tried to mend their marriage and afetr they split again there was never any talk of any one of them filing for divorce, at least not that i can remember

----------


## Perdita

Did Bradley not say to her once that he has been to a solicitor though to file for divorce?

----------


## *-Rooney-*

> Did Bradley not say to her once that he has been to a solicitor though to file for divorce?


was thet not before they got back together

----------


## Perdita

Can't remember now  :Sad:

----------


## di marco

i thought that they were going to get a divorce but then they got back together so didnt carry it through and then i dont think it was mentioned once they split up again, could be wrong though

----------


## tobyrory

> Did Bradley not say to her once that he has been to a solicitor though to file for divorce?


That was when he first returned to the square when she went looking for him last February.  They couldn't divorce until they had been married a year which was last November and it hasn't been mentioned since they split again so I think its safe to assume it hasn't happened.  Max/Tanya have divorced or are in the proceeds of divorcing.

----------


## di marco

> Max/Tanya have divorced or are in the proceeds of divorcing.


i thought that had been stopped as well?

----------


## di marco

on the ee site it says that stacey and bradley, and tanya and max are still both married

----------


## *-Rooney-*

i thought that

----------


## tammyy2j

Is Stacey pregnant again? If so its probably Callum's baby

I seen briefly on the cover of a soap magazine - Stacey Aborton Shock or something like that 

anyone know more?

----------


## Perdita

Is it her abortion or are they referring to Danielles's perhaps?

----------


## tobyrory

No Stacey is not pregnant - the soap magazine is referring to Stacey telling Danielle about her own abortion when she tries to persuade Danielle not to go through with it.

----------

tammyy2j (28-01-2009)

----------


## Siobhan

They always right something like that to attract attention and get you to buy the magazine...

----------


## tammyy2j

> They always right something like that to attract attention and get you to buy the magazine...


Yes thats true the latest one says Stacey beds Phil  :Lol:

----------


## *-Rooney-*

> Originally Posted by Siobhan
> 
> 
> They always right something like that to attract attention and get you to buy the magazine...
> 
> 
> Yes thats true the latest one says Stacey beds Phil


one word "yuck"

My magazine says "*Roxy and Jack* ,It's on again" and "Ricky is Tiffany's *DAD*"

----------


## di marco

> Originally Posted by tammyy2j
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Siobhan
> ...


i think the ricky being tiffanys dad one is true, i doubt the other 2 are though!

----------


## *-Rooney-*

I think its sweet that ricky is tiffanys dad but think it will screw whitney up even more as she is the only that whitney has left of that is truley family, she is her bio sister - or so she thinks

----------


## di marco

> I think its sweet that ricky is tiffanys dad but think it will screw whitney up even more as she is the only that whitney has left of that is truley family, she is her bio sister - or so she thinks


exactly, whitney will feel even more left out, cos not only is bianca not her mum but non of them are her biological family. i think she will be angry with bianca

----------


## *-Rooney-*

maybe they will keep it a secret and it will all come out in some big must see episode

----------


## tammyy2j

So whats next for Stacey?

Her mum is gone - btw is she returning?

Sean is gone 

Callum is leaving  :Thumbsup:  

A reunion with Bradley????? 

A reunion with Max????? - Well both are single now

Or is he just going to be involved in the Ronnie/Danielle storyline

----------


## di marco

im not sure if jean is returning, i hope so. i cant see a reunion with max happening, id like a reunion with bradley but not sure how likely that is now

----------


## lizann

Is Stacey pregnant?

I seen it on cover of current issue of All About Soaps - with the recession couldnt buy the magazine  :Sad:

----------


## *-Rooney-*

what did it say?

----------


## tammyy2j

http://www.allaboutsoap.co.uk/

Also is Sean returning for Roxy and Jack's wedding  :Confused:

----------


## lizann

> what did it say?


 http://images.google.ie/imgres?imgur...%3D2%26hl%3Den

I cant open the pic sorry 

Fortnight Ending 6 March 2009



Â» Sean's wedding revenge! 
Â» Steve & Becky: wedding twist! 
Â» Archie & Janine's dirty secret! 
Â» Fire horror! 
Â» New romance! 
Â» Danielle's tragic end
Â» Stacey Pregnant

----------


## Perdita

Front page of the magazine  :Smile:

----------

lizann (19-02-2009), matt1378 (23-02-2009)

----------


## di marco

i dunno if its true but it says its the result of a one night stand, does anyone know who the one night stand is?

http://www.allaboutsoap.co.uk/contro...p?object=issue

----------


## *-Rooney-*

yeah she has a one night stand with callum after having a fallout with danielle after she spills the beans to paul about danielles pregnancy and abortion, at the 80's night in R and R

----------


## di marco

> yeah she has a one night stand with callum after having a fallout with danielle after she spills the beans to paul about danielles pregnancy and abortion, at the 80's night in R and R


oh right thanks, i was hoping it wouldnt be callum!

----------


## Chloe O'brien

How many times are they going to use the Stacey Pregnant plot. Surely the stupid girl must know about birth control by now. Give her a dose of the crabs that will teach her to have unprotected sex.

----------

Siobhan (24-02-2009)

----------


## tammyy2j

Stacey has one a nighter with Callum  :Thumbsdown:

----------


## tammyy2j

Silly Stacey blabs her way into big bother by threatening to reveal Danielleâs secrets to Ronnie...that Dani is her daughter and sheâs just had an abortion after a one-night stand.

Danielle shouts at Stacey: âGo near Ronnie and Iâll rip your head off.â

Trouble begins when Stacey tells Danielle that sheâs fed-up with her continual crying about whether to come clean to Ronnie â so sheâll spill the beans for her. 

The flare-up is on March 9.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

oh i hope stacey does tell ronnie

----------


## tammyy2j

Stacey is to develop/inherit biopolar like her mum Jean

----------


## Perdita

Yeah, people think she is grieving for Danielle at the moment though.  It is Jean that will recognise what is going on.

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders is to explore mental illness in one of its hardest-hitting storylines yet.

Stallholder Stacey is diagnosed with bipolar disorder - formerly called manic depression - following her increasingly erratic behaviour since the death of a friend. 

In tonight and tomorrow's episodes of the hit BBC1 soap, Stacey, whose mum Jean has mental health problems, moves closer to breaking point.

Lacey Turner, 21, who plays the character, said: "It's great that EastEnders is continuing to raise awareness of this difficult issue. I hope I can do justice to this challenging storyline." 

The soap's executive producer Diederick Santer added: "Stacey is a character of highs and lows, of great passions and dark moods.

"This week, those contrasts become bigger and we realise her mood is far more complex than simply being upset about her friend's death." 

EastEnders has worked with charities such as Mind on the sensitive storyline. 

Mind's Paul Farmer, who hopes it will help dispel some myths surrounding mental illness, said: "It's fantastic that a highprofile soap is prepared to explore a mental health issue through such a popular, well-loved character."


From The Mirror

----------

Florijo (14-05-2009), lizann (14-05-2009)

----------


## Florijo

Hmm, i'm not sure shes as popular and well loved anymore but i'm glad they are doing this. I'm sure Lacey is sick of her storylines revolving around Stacey's lovelife and the character has been dull and stale for some time now.

----------


## jonks

That explains Stacys behaviour

----------


## *-Rooney-*

Im glad she is getting a more serious storyline, the last difficult stoyline she had i think was the abortion.

And I think she will do a good job with it she is a good actress

----------


## angel_eyes87

This is a great storyline to portray, weren't they trying to do this with sean before the actor left. Have to admit was a bit sceptical about this storyline, but after watching tonights episode, it was superbly acted out by Lacey, she should get an award for this. Her Mum will be brilliant to watch, the interaction between Mum and Daughter will be great viewing.

----------


## Pinkbanana

Could be a good storyline and educational in understanding this condition, if handled correctly... and I do rate the actress who plays Stacey. So it will be interesting to watch.  :Smile:

----------


## Florijo

I hope they do this right. I don't want it being used as a vehicle to get Bradley and Stacey back together. Lacey is worthy of a good storyline. 

I think they may have wanted to do it with Sean but circumstances prevented that.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

I liked it at the end yesterday when she was walking thru the square, feeling like everyone was staring at her

----------


## angel_eyes87

Loved tonights episode, the way the cameras followed her and the way she made sure that she never stood on any cracks, its just the little things that made the episode brilliant, I loved the end scene were she was trying to convince herself that she was normal.

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

Totally agree, brilliant episode. I felt for Jean trying to help her.

Poor Stacey.  :Sad:

----------


## angel_eyes87

To be honest I have only started watching eastenders again this week properly, was curious what way they would portray the Bi-Polar storyline, and they have honestly started to portray it brilliantly.

----------

matt1378 (24-09-2009)

----------


## Florijo

Lacey was brilliant. I was gripped throughout. She really is very manic right now. I hope we see someone to take her. She needs to be diagnosed. 

Poor Stace. This must be difficult for her to deal with seeing as she has always looked after Jean and has always been strong

----------


## lizann

Does she get with Ryan? I was hoping it would be Bradley and her back together.

----------


## angel_eyes87

> Does she get with Ryan? I was hoping it would be Bradley and her back together.


Apparantly Bradley finds out that these two sleep together, and thats when he proposes to Syd. It's blatantly obvious that he still loves her though.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

Bradley proposed before he even knew about stacey/Ryan . Bradley wasn't even in the vic - but there is still a much deeper chemistry between bracey than there ever will be with Bradley and syd. Wish she would just pack her stuff and go to toronto alone

----------


## sindydoll

> Front page of the magazine


what about inside  :Confused:

----------


## lizann

tacey Branning is dragged screaming from Albert Square after her family have her sectioned.

Stacey pleads for her mumâs help as police and medics arrive at her house.


They are there to take her to hospital after her bipolar condition sees her plunge into depression.


Lacey Turner, 21, who picked up best actress at Mondayâs Inside Soap Awards, says she often struggles to cope with the pressure of her characterâs intense storyline.


She told Hot TV: âI live what Staceyâs going through and I feel as exhausted as she does.


âI do feel a big pressure to do the storyline justice.


âJust talking to a few people I have realised how much bipolar touches peopleâs lives.â

----------


## Perdita

Moments before EastEnders went live to the nation last night, actress Lacey Turner finally discovered that her Walford counterpart - newlywed Stacey Branning - was responsible for burying The Queen Vic bust into Archie Mitchell's skull on Christmas Day. In an emotional scene in the Square just after her screen husband Bradley (Charlie Clements) plunged to his death from The Vic's roof, Stacey told Max: "It's all my fault. You don't understand, Bradley didn't do it! It was me. I killed Archie, it was me!" Here, Lacey speaks for the first time about the big reveal and falling ill a day before the live screening.

How did you feel when you found out?
"I honestly couldnât believe it! I had no idea and didnât for one minute think it would be Stacey. It's funny as usually you're told when you get such a big storyline but this really must be the best kept secret in EastEnders history as we've all been trying to guess for weeks."

How did you get told?
"I got a call to go and see Diederick about twenty minutes before we went live. We all knew that he was going to see Archie's killer but I didnât think for one second that it would be me. To be honest, it still hasnât sunk in and I can't believe that I was the one who killed Archie Mitchell!"

Who did you think it was?
"I have been asked this since Christmas and like everyone, I have been changing my mind on a daily basis. You watch the show and you read the script looking for clues but each week you see another character and really believe that they have the motive to have killed Archie."

You've been ill - did that affect your filming?
"It's typical isnât it? Just as the live is upon us, I get ill and lose my voice but to be honest, even though I felt terrible, nothing was going to stop me doing tonight. Everyone has worked so hard on this episode and it's such a big part of TV history that I just knew I couldnât miss it. I just made sure that I rested my voice throughout the day so I could save it for the night."

How did it feel filming Charlie exit?
"It was really sad but also really exciting. The show has given him such an amazing exit and to go out with and it has been great to be such a part of it. I'll really miss working with him as we've worked together for over four years now and I have nothing but great memories. I donât know how he did those scenes, though, as I donât think I could even get up on that roof!

"Charlie did us all really proud and I'm just pleased that I could be part of his leaving storyline. I think everyone loves Bradley and Stacey being together but at least in their last moments, they knew how much they loved each other. It's going to be really sad for her without him, isn't it?"

What do you think the viewers thought of the reveal?
"I donât know, but I hope they sympathise with Stacey. She not only has to deal with the guilt of what she did but she also knows that she's inadvertently responsible for Bradley's death. I think that's going to hurt her more than anything."

What has been the reaction from the other cast members?
"It's really strange as some people have suspected me for a while but probably as much as I suspected them! I know Charlie didnât think it was me so he was surprised but I havent really had much of a chance to see anyone yet - but I hope they liked it as much as I enjoyed it!"

----------

Dazzle (20-02-2010), lizann (20-02-2010), megan999 (23-02-2010)

----------


## Dazzle

It's good to hear Lacey's reaction.  I watched the aftermath show yesterday particularly to see what she had to say, but she didn't appear.  Diederick Santer said it was because of her voice problems.

It's also good to know that even she didn't suspect - makes me feel a little better for not having a clue  :Embarrassment:

----------


## lizann

Stacey wasnt even mentioned as a suspect 

Lacey and Charlie had great chemistry together

----------


## Perdita

ARCHIE assassin Stacey Branning will get away with murder - because EastEnders bosses are desperate for her to stay in the soap.

The fall guy (yet again) will be her poor hubby Bradley, with detectives blaming him for the Queen Vic killing.

A whopping 16.6 million viewers saw Bradders plunge to his death just before Stacey's confession in Friday night's live episode to mark the show's 25th birthday.

But bipolar Stacey - played by multi-award-winning Lacey Turner - won't be going down.

An insider told us: "Lacey is with us for the foreseeable future.

"But don't forget she told her father-in-law Max that she killed Archie - so there are plenty of twists and turns to come."

Yesterday Lacey, 21, revealed she nearly couldn't say the infamous words, "It was me, I killed Archie" - due to a bad sore throat.

Terrible

Earlier in the day she'd missed the dress rehearsals because she'd lost her voice - then she lost it again straight after filming.

She said: "It's typical isn't it - just as the live is upon us I get ill and lose my voice but, to be honest, even though I felt terrible nothing was going to stop me doing it.

"Everyone has worked so hard on this episode and it is such a big part of TV history that I just knew I couldn't miss it. I just made sure I rested my voice throughout the day so I could save it for the filming."

And sexy singleton Lacey had NO inkling she was Archie's killer until 20 minutes before the show.

The plot was such a huge secret that the cast had to rehearse TEN possible endings. Lacey, 21, said: "I honestly couldn't believe it. I had no idea and didn't for one minute think it would be Stacey.

"Usually you are told when you get such a big storyline but this really must be the best-kept secret in EastEnders' history."

She went on: "I got a call to go and see Diederick (Santer, the executive producer) about 20 minutes before we went live. We all knew he was going to see Archie's killer but I didn't think for one second it would be me. 


NOTW

----------

Chris_2k11 (21-02-2010), Dazzle (21-02-2010), Dutchgirl (21-02-2010), JustJodi (22-02-2010), tammyy2j (22-02-2010)

----------


## alan45

Just another one in a long list of people who get off with murderand other serious crime down on Albert Square. Of course some of the cast have even got away with crimes in real life allegedly.

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

I quite like Lacey so I'm glad she's staying... :Stick Out Tongue:  not that the character should get away with murder but it would be easy for the police to think it was Bradley with the DNA evidence and him running from them. Makes him look like he's guilty.

----------


## Perdita

Off topic, I know, but I love your avatar, Stars   :Heart:

----------


## angelblue

I think it is going to be really difficult for Stacey after this if anything the gulit is possibly going to rip her apart, she has Archie blood on her hands. But also the man she truly loved is dead because of her and she also has to live with the fact that everyone is calling her husband a murder when in actual fact he is innocent.

----------


## Dazzle

And she's pregnant too!  Poor Stacey, you've gotta feel sorry for her despite Bradley taking the blame for her crimes.

I'm glad Lacey's not leaving any time soon.  Stacey may go down for murdering Archie when Lacey does eventually leave EE.

----------


## Chris_2k11

Im glad shes getting away with it, Archie was a bast**d -  she's already lost Bradley because of him.

oh and brilliant ratings!

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

I hope she gets away with it too.  Losing Bradley is just terrible for her!

----------


## alan45

Why should she get away with murder.

----------


## Dazzle

Whilst I theoretically agree that she shouldn't get away with it, I don't want Lacey to leave EE so I hope she doesn't get found out.  Plenty of people get away with murder in real life.

----------


## Perdita

> Whilst I theoretically agree that she shouldn't get away with it, I don't want Lacey to leave EE so I hope she doesn't get found out.  Plenty of people get away with murder in real life.


Most get caught at some stage, specially now with DNA and we don't always have corrupt coppers on the case

----------

Dazzle (21-02-2010)

----------


## alan45

> Most get caught at some stage, specially now with DNA and we don't always have corrupt coppers on the case


 not to mention totally incompentent ones. Who ever heard of the Police going to arrest a murder suspect and not sending officers to the rear of the house.

Of course I forgot the Metropolitain Police, The CPS and the Judiciary are all in the pocket of the Mitchells

----------


## Dazzle

:Rotfl: ...and Jack Branning

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Why should she get away with murder.


 He raped her

----------

Siobhan (21-02-2010)

----------


## Dazzle

What he did was truly terrible, but I can't condone murder as the answer even though he deserved it.  I still hope Stacey doesn't get caught 'cos I don't want her to leave EE though.

----------


## Siobhan

> What he did was truly terrible, but I can't condone murder as the answer even though he deserved it.  I still hope Stacey doesn't get caught 'cos I don't want her to leave EE though.


I don't condone murder either but I can understand why she should get away with it... he raped her and some many times the victim has to relive what they went through only to watch the person get away with the rape and I am sure there are millions of women out there who would love to kill the man that raped them

----------


## Dazzle

Yeah, I'm sure I'd feel very differently if it'd happened to me.

----------


## Abigail

> He raped her


An eye for an eye and soon the whole world is blind. Stacey could have gone down the police route instead of taking retribution herself. Granted, three months after the rape happened and with no forensic evidence, the case probably wouldn't get to court.




> not to mention totally incompentent ones. Who ever heard of the Police going to arrest a murder suspect and not sending officers to the rear of the house.


Its elementary policing, always cover all the possible exits. Not to mention the glass panes in the front door, hall light on and four people stood there, who then all ran to the kitchen and only one came back.

----------


## Perdita

You not heard that there is a shortage of police all over the country?

----------


## Abigail

> You not heard that there is a shortage of police all over the country?


Yes but the Met is the biggest police force in the country with thousands of officers available at any given time.

----------


## CrazyLea

To be fair.. I don't really take soaps seriously.. it's not real, and over the years things have happened that wouldnt usually happen in real life.. so it doesn't really bother me how rubbish the police and stuff are on soaps ha.

----------

Chris_2k11 (21-02-2010), Siobhan (22-02-2010)

----------


## Chris_2k11

Exactly, soaps don't always reflect real life. If they did they'd be quite boring most the time.

----------


## CrazyLea

Yeah. If I wanted to watch real life police stuff and justice stuff, then I'd watch Judge Judy or Police Cops or something like that.. not a soap haha!  I like that it's not true to life the majority of the time.. that's what makes it entertaining in my view!!

----------


## alan45

> You not heard that there is a shortage of police all over the country?


  There were at least three of them at the front door. Im sure even with their limited resources they could have sent one round the back.

----------


## Chris_2k11

Oh so you did watch it alan  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## alan45

> He raped her


So we should introduce the death penalty for rapists then.

We are back to soaps showing that murder is ok in soapland. They would have been better showing Stacey reporting the rape and Archie being dealt with legally . That may have helped some young rape victims to report the offence instead of blaming themselves. That would have been the responsible thing to do so presumably EE preferred the sensationalist explosive storyline. Archie got murdered because he was a rapist so that makes it ok then.

----------

Dazzle (22-02-2010), parkerman (22-02-2010)

----------


## alan45

> Oh so you did watch it alan


I taped it today to see what all the hype was about. Glad to see my favourite dwarf was her usual useless self

----------


## Chris_2k11

> So we should introduce the death penalty for rapists then.


If I had my way then yeah to be honest.

----------


## CrazyLea

Yeah but Stacey has got bi-polar. That might be another factor why she did what she did. Stacey at her normal self would never have done it I don't think.

----------


## alan45

> If I had my way then yeah to be honest.


Rape is a heinous crime and deserves serious punishment but just look at the number of high .profile cases recently where women have cried rape only to destroy someone. Imagine if these people had been convicted and the death penalty carried out only for the so called victim to retract later

I am a supported of the Death Penalty for Murder

----------


## CrazyLea

This is like getting a bit off topic, but still.. 
I don't believe int he death penalty for rapists or murderers.. like you said with the rapists, could get the wrong person.. but you could still get the wrong person with murderers too.. sometimes someone goes down for it, then a while later someone else will come into it or something and the person who was convicted was the wrong one.. and it's too late.

----------

parkerman (22-02-2010)

----------


## Chris_2k11

I just think a lot of prison sentences are not harsh enough nowadays

----------


## alan45

> I just think a lot of prison sentences are not harsh enough nowadays


Something we can both agree on there then

----------


## tammyy2j

I can see Stacey cracking in the future and saying it to someone

----------


## parkerman

Apparently in tonight's episode, Inspector Marsbar tells Phil that she's not convinced Bradley is the murderer, because she has "a nose for these things"!

----------

Dazzle (22-02-2010)

----------


## parkerman

From next week's Radio Times:

"As well as illuminating the gulf between those in the cast who can act and those who cannot, and showing just how good the soap could be if it was on, say, twice a week, Eastenders' recent live episode also begged the question: whither Stacey? Unlike the real world, Soapland is a moral place where wrongdoers are inevitably punished.

As John Yorke, then Eastenders' executive producer told a conference of bishops in 2002 in a speech entitled Eastenders: Faith. Morality and Hope in the Communitty, 'At little Mo's trial for attempted murder we had to find her guilty. The audience didn't want this, but we had to show that however great the torture she endured, she couldn't take the law into her own hands.'

This doesn't bode well for Stacey. Yorke, who is now BBC controller of drama production and in overall charge of Eastenders, says, 'At some stage, there will be legal and judicial intervention, but what's more important is the personal morality. Stacey will be profoundly haunted by her actions and that will provide us with a storyline for the next year. It also allows us to discuss a bigger ethical question - did Archie have it coming?'...

Arguably, Stacey has been punished enough by seeing her beloved Bradley die and, debatably, being culpable in his death. But Yorke says she has more trauma to come - starting with a two-hander episode between her and Max next week."

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders star Lacey Turner has predicted that viewers will see a permanent change in Stacey Branning following the loss of her husband Bradley.

The actress's troubled character watched Bradley (Charlie Clements) fall to his death from the roof of the Queen Vic last month while he was being chased by police who were convinced he was Archie Mitchell's killer.

In an interview with the Walford soap's official website, the 21-year-old was asked how she expects Stacey to cope with the bereavement in the long-term after already losing best friend Danielle Jones (Lauren Crace) last year.

Turner replied: "She's had quite an unlucky time really, losing so many people. I think Bradley was the love of her life so I don't think she'll ever be the same without Bradley.

"But I hope that she copes and deals with it as best as she can. I'm sure she will because she's quite a strong character."

On how her pregnant alter ego will handle life as a single mother, Turner added: "I think every time she looks at the baby it's going to bring back memories of her and Bradley so she may struggle in that sense. But overall, I think she'll cope.

"She's got good family around her and she's a strong-minded, tough person who's had to deal with a lot. I think it will be hard but she'll get through it hopefully."

Stacey will feature in a special two-hander episode with Bradley's father Max (Jake Wood) this Friday.

*Looks like she is not going to lose the baby*

----------

Dazzle (24-03-2010), Dutchgirl (24-03-2010), lizann (24-03-2010)

----------


## Siobhan

That is good news.. and I hope this time they keep her and the baby in EE.. they have a tendency to ship babies out of EE

----------


## lizann

I guess its her fault for Bradley's death and she will have live with that

----------


## Dutchgirl

She had a good bond with Kat. Maybe they can bring some of that into the story.

----------


## alan45

EASTENDERS star Lacey Turner is quitting Albert Square - to pursue a career in movies.
The actress, telly's bitchy Stacey Slater, has handed in her notice to the soap's new boss Bryan Kirkwood.

She will end her five-year stint on the BBC1 hit after more dramatic storylines this year. But the door is being left open for her to return if she wants.

Gillian Wright, who plays her mum Jean, is also on her way.

Lacey, 22, hopes to land a part in a major costume drama before moving on to other films.

She said last night: "I've had the most fantastic time at EastEnders. Stacey's been a brilliant role - as has being part of the feisty Slater family.

"I'm so lucky to have had such challenging storylines, from the affair with Max and being diagnosed as bipolar, to the shock of being revealed as Archie's killer in the live episode.

"I'll miss everyone in Albert Square, but the time has come to try something different."

Market trader Stacey, who joined in 2004, is one of the soap's most popular characters.

About 16.5million people saw her confess to Archie Mitchell's murder in February's live show soon after hubby Bradley, who she wed twice, fell to his death.


News of Lacey's departure follows The Sun's revelation this month that executive producer Bryan was axeing several major characters - including Minty Peterson and Stacey's uncle Charlie.

Others off are Libby Fox, Danny Mitchell and Adam Best. Meanwhile Tiana Benjamin (Chelsea Fox) is quitting - along with Barbara Windsor, the show's Peggy Mitchell.

Lacey's agent Sharon Harris last night revealed the actress had decided to leave last year.

She said: "She discussed going last summer but signed one more contract.

"EastEnders offered more incredible storylines and the live episode, but she feels it's time to move on."

Enders boss Bryan said: "We'll be very sad to see Lacey leave, she's one of TV's best young actresses. The door will be left open for her to return."



Read more: http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage...#ixzz0mRid2UGj



Yet another deluded fool who thinks because she has appeared in a soap she can become a movie star

----------

Dazzle (29-04-2010), lizann (07-05-2010), tammyy2j (29-04-2010)

----------


## alan45

EastEnders stars Lacey Turner and Gillian Wright are to bow out of the soap later this year, Digital Spy can confirm.

The pair - who play bipolar-suffering mother-daughter duo Stacey Branning and Jean Slater - will step down from their roles after almost six years, with Turner in particular expressing her desire to pursue other acting opportunities.

The door for a potential return will be firmly left open for Stacey, while Jean's future has yet to be determined.

Storyliners are currently working on dramatic departures for the two characters.

Speaking of her decision to leave, Turner said: "I've had the most fantastic time at EastEnders. Stacey has been such a brilliant role for me to play, as has being part of the feisty Slater family.

"I'm so lucky to have had such challenging storylines, from the affair with Max and being diagnosed with bipolar to the complete shock of being revealed as Archie's killer during the live 25th Anniversary episode."

She added: "I'll miss Stacey and everyone in Albert Square very much but the time has come to try something different."

New executive producer Kirkwood commented: "We'll be very sad to see Lacey Turner leave the show. Lacey is one of the best young actresses on TV at the moment and the fact that she's won 28 awards in the last five years is testament to this.
"It's only right that someone as talented and versatile as Lacey should pursue new challenges and we wish her the very best of luck."

He continued: "In the meantime, viewers can look forward to a typically dramatic Slater family exit when she leaves and the door will be left open for Stacey Branning to return to Albert Square in the future."

Meanwhile, Wright (above left) said of her departure: "It's been an honour to play Jean especially as the public response to her has always been so supportive. It's been a real privilege to be able to heighten awareness of bipolar disorder.

"I've thoroughly enjoyed working with my onscreen Slater family, in particular working with Lacey and developing such a great rapport over the years."

Kirkwood added: "Gillian has brought real heart and pathos to the role of Jean Slater, a complex and fragile character who has really been taken into the public's affection."

Earlier this month, it was announced that head of the Slater clan, Charlie - Derek Martin - is to leave along with five others.

Turner first appeared in the Albert Square soap in November 2004 and has been a regular ever since, while her screen mother Wright made her brief debut the following month. She reappeared a year later for another short stint, before joining full-time from November 2006.

----------

JustJodi (30-04-2010), lizann (07-05-2010), tammyy2j (29-04-2010)

----------


## Kim

I guess Stacey is revealed as the killer to everyone else as well then. They'll probably come up with some imaginative way for her to get out of prison if she wants to come back.

----------


## moonstorm

She will be back in about five years, the same as all of them.  BUT I really do hope she makes it as she seems very nice.  I will miss Jean and her Sausage Surpirse.

----------


## Katy

good luck to her, id like to see her make it over here first, albert square straight to hollywood is a bit of a jump, but she is very talented.

----------


## tammyy2j

Both will be missed

----------


## moonstorm

That means the only Slater left would be Mo?  Wonder if she will be going too as there is no reson for her to stay?

----------


## Siobhan

> That means the only Slater left would be Mo?  Wonder if she will be going too as there is no reson for her to stay?


She will move in with the Beales as a kind of grandmother  :Lol:

----------


## moonstorm

HAHAHA, now that would be good - someone to stand up to Ian.  Mind you she could always join him in one of his dodgy business plans.

----------


## Perdita

I thought they are bring Little Mo, Zoe and of course Kat Slater back? Mo will not be the only Slater left then, will she

----------


## tammyy2j

The should bring back Belinda she was fun

----------


## Dazzle

Aww, I'll miss Stacey.  I think Lacey Turner has a good chance of making it outside of EE because she's been one of the best actresses in it since she joined.  She also has the required looks to make it in Holllywood.

----------


## moonstorm

> I thought they are bring Little Mo, Zoe and of course Kat Slater back? Mo will not be the only Slater left then, will she


Ah forgot about them Perdy!

----------


## Perdita

Hope I did not spoil your evening now  :Lol:

----------


## sean slater

She's one of my favourite characters i've loved her from the start. She's the last person I'd want to see go, its a real shame. I wish they could have had Bradley and Stacey leave together, it would have been a much happier storyline, and would have allowed both of them to return together like Kat and Alfie are.

----------


## Perdita

They can't really top her storylines now though, can they? Mistress of bf's father, mental health issues, husband dies .... I think she needs to go, whether it has to be US, I am not sure but wish her luck

----------


## JustJodi

Please Please take that Becky person too,, she is NASTY  :Ponder: .. I really wish Lacey all the luck in the world, :Clap:

----------


## JustJodi

maybe she will still be around when Kat and Alfie return ????

----------


## Dutchgirl

I wondered when she would go. I think Stacey can do with a rest. The character has gone through so much. Lacey did a fine job portraying her.

I hope she comes back in the future would be nice to see in what she could develop into when she is older.

Mo Harris is not a Slater by the way.

----------


## JustJodi

> They can't really top her storylines now though, can they? Mistress of bf's father, mental health issues, husband dies .... I think she needs to go, whether it has to be US, I am not sure but wish her luck


You forgot something Perd,, shes also preggers  :-)

----------


## tammyy2j

> She's one of my favourite characters i've loved her from the start. She's the last person I'd want to see go, its a real shame. I wish they could have had Bradley and Stacey leave together, it would have been a much happier storyline, and would have allowed both of them to return together like Kat and Alfie are.


Yes that would have been nice 

Maybe Sean will return and they will leave with him

----------


## Dazzle

> I wish they could have had Bradley and Stacey leave together, it would have been a much happier storyline


I agree, it would have been much better that way.  It would have made us viewers very happy.

----------


## Perdita

But that would not have been an explosive storyline that rocked the square   :Lol:

----------


## Dazzle

:Rotfl:   Too true!

----------


## tammyy2j

I wonder who will take over from Lacey as EE's top actress are they grooming the actresses who plays Lucy or Zsa Zsa for this I think not  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Dazzle

Kat is a similar personality to Stacey, though far more annoying in my opinion.

----------


## alan45

> But that would not have been an explosive storyline that rocked the square


You are behind the times. The new buzz words are Epic and Moving

----------


## Siobhan

> You are behind the times. The new buzz words are Epic and Moving


explosive, epic, moving.. still speaking about my bowels  :Lol:

----------


## Chloe O'brien

It was only a matter of time before Lacey decided to quit the square, despite what was said after Bradley's death. There is nothing left for Stacey now.  Good luck to Lacey she is one of a few soap characters who have a chance of making it in the real world of acting without going down the reality tv road.

----------


## alan45

EastEnders star Lacey Turner has hinted that she will be searching for challenging roles when she leaves the soap later this year.

The actress announced last week that she is stepping down from her part as Walford's Stacey Branning after almost six years with the show.

Recent reports have speculated that Turner is hoping to pursue a movie career once she films her final Albert Square scenes.

However, the 22-year-old is quoted by The Mirror as saying: "It would be so exciting to work in films but only if it was an interesting part. I'm an actress first and foremost.

"Celebrity life isn't important - it's the challenge of the character and the scripts."

Turner's screen mother Gillian Wright (Jean Slater) will also bow out of EastEnders before the year is over.

----------

Dazzle (05-05-2010)

----------


## lizann

> I wonder who will take over from Lacey as EE's top actress are they grooming the actresses who plays Lucy or Zsa Zsa for this I think not


no of them they are useless

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders departee Gillian Wright has described her time with the BBC soap as a "privilege".

At the end of last month, it was announced that the 50-year-old actress - who plays bipolar sufferer Jean Slater in the Walford serial - will bow out later this year like her screen daughter Lacey Turner (Stacey Slater).

Speaking to Digital Spy on the red carpet at this year's British Soap Awards, she said of her departure: "Things can't last forever. I am an actress and it's all a big adventure, isn't it? It's wonderful to have been in it for so long. [Jean] wasn't meant to be a regular character, so to have crept in slowly, then become a regular... for the audience to love and for me to be able to play something a little quirky, fun and also bipolar has been a privilege."

----------

Dazzle (13-05-2010), Dutchgirl (30-06-2010)

----------


## tammyy2j

I seen on another board that   Spoiler:    Janine discovers the truth about Archie raping Stacey and her murdering him and shops her the police (could be because of Ryan) and that Stacey, Jean and the baby goes on the run with Sean

----------

Dazzle (14-06-2010)

----------


## Abbie

Aww I really dont want her to leave

----------


## Perdita

STACEY Slater bids an emotional farewell to Max Branning at the airport as she leaves Walford behind.

Worried that the police may find out about her killing Archie Mitchell, she opts to leave the country with her baby Lily to start a new life abroad.

Stacey, played by Lacey Turner, gets Max (Jake Wood) to drive her to the airport and he begs her not to leave as he confesses he is still in love with her.

But Stacey won't listen and wants to leave all her recent troubles behind and start afresh elsewhere.

In February she was seen confessing to Archie's murder after hubby Bradley fell to his death in a live episode of the show.


Read more: http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage...#ixzz14RgmGkEG

----------

tammyy2j (08-11-2010)

----------


## Dutchgirl

> STACEY Slater bids an emotional farewell to Max Branning at the airport as she leaves Walford behind.
> 
> Worried that the police may find out about her killing Archie Mitchell, she opts to leave the country with her baby Lily to start a new life abroad.
> 
> Stacey, played by Lacey Turner, gets Max (Jake Wood) to drive her to the airport and he begs her not to leave as he confesses he is still in love with her.
> 
> But Stacey won't listen and wants to leave all her recent troubles behind and start afresh elsewhere.
> 
> In February she was seen confessing to Archie's murder after hubby Bradley fell to his death in a live episode of the show.
> ...


 Iwould  neverhave  guessed he was still in love with her.

----------


## alan45

> STACEY Slater bids an emotional farewell to Max Branning at the airport as she leaves Walford behind.
> 
> Worried that the police may find out about her killing Archie Mitchell, she opts to leave the country with her baby Lily to start a new life abroad.
> 
> Stacey, played by Lacey Turner, gets Max (Jake Wood) to drive her to the airport and he begs her not to leave as he confesses he is still in love with her.
> 
> But Stacey won't listen and wants to leave all her recent troubles behind and start afresh elsewhere.
> 
> In February she was seen confessing to Archie's murder after hubby Bradley fell to his death in a live episode of the show.
> ...


The picture

----------


## Perdita

> Iwould  neverhave  guessed he was still in love with her.


I thought Tanya was the love of his life  :Confused:

----------


## tammyy2j

> STACEY Slater bids an emotional farewell to Max Branning at the airport as she leaves Walford behind.
> 
> Worried that the police may find out about her killing Archie Mitchell, she opts to leave the country with her baby Lily to start a new life abroad.
> 
> Stacey, played by Lacey Turner, gets Max (Jake Wood) to drive her to the airport and he begs her not to leave as he confesses he is still in love with her.
> 
> But Stacey won't listen and wants to leave all her recent troubles behind and start afresh elsewhere.
> 
> In February she was seen confessing to Archie's murder after hubby Bradley fell to his death in a live episode of the show.
> ...


Max is in love with her - I'm confused even more now ??????

----------


## Chris_2k11

This is rubbish, Stacey was never anything more than a fling to Max. Harsh but true!

----------


## Siobhan

> This is rubbish, Stacey was never anything more than a fling to Max. Harsh but true!


I am not so sure.. if she was just a fling.. why try it on with her on her wedding day??? it was over months before that so why push it again?? I think Max likes her a lot more than he says.

----------


## Dutchgirl

> I am not so sure.. if she was just a fling.. why try it on with her on her wedding day??? it was over months before that so why push it again?? I think Max likes her a lot more than he says.


I agree. He liked her from the start.

----------


## Chris_2k11

hmm I dunno, I do think he cares for her cos of all the stuff with Bradley but I wouldn't say he loves her..

----------


## Siobhan

> hmm I dunno, I do think he cares for her cos of all the stuff with Bradley but I wouldn't say he loves her..


Again.. would you protect someone you just care about over your son?? I think he hides it.. that is just me... maybe not love but obsession with her...

----------


## alan45

EastEnders star Lacey Turner has admitted that her character Stacey Branning is underestimating Janine Malloy as she embarks on an affair with the superbitch's new husband Ryan.

Stacey's secret relationship with Ryan (Neil McDermott) hots up in next week's episodes after she decides to stay in Walford rather than leave as she originally planned.

The mum-of-one's change of heart comes after Ryan tracks her down and things get steamy between the pair in an abandoned car park.

Speaking to All About Soap about the possibility of Janine finding out, Turner insisted: "Stacey's not frightened of Janine. She just sees her as a bit of a pain and obviously doesn't realise how dangerous Janine can be."

Meanwhile, asked what Stacey wants from Ryan, the actress replied: "They decided at first Ryan could have his marriage and his bit on the side, but Stacey's tired of not knowing where she stands.

"Then, while Ryan's still working things out in his head, Stacey decides she doesn't want anything too heavy so tells him their arrangement can stay as it is. She doesn't know what she wants!"

Last month, reports suggested that Janine will try to poison Ryan in an act of revenge over Stacey in a forthcoming storyline.

----------


## alan45

EastEnders Neil McDermott has admitted that Ryan Malloy wants a proper family with Stacey Branning.

Ryan is currently trying to track Stacey (Lacey Turner) down following her disappearance from Albert Square with their daughter Lily. McDermott told What's On TV that Ryan would leave his wife Janine for the mother of his child.

"And I think Stacey now wants him to be there as the father of her child," he said. "You've got to remember that Ryan was given away as a child by his mother, so he doesn't want the same thing to happen to his daughter."

Discussing Stacey's secret that she killed Archie Mitchell, McDermott said: "He is really confused by her. He never quite feels she's being honest. 

"He knows she's hiding a lot. However, he can see she's very vulnerable and he wants to protect and take care of her. I don't think that would change if he found out the truth."

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders star Lacey Turner hasn't ruled out trying her hand at a "normal job" after leaving the soap. 

The actress says goodbye to the role of trouble Stacey Branning this Christmas after six years in Walford.

Discussing her plans for the future, Lacey told the Radio Times: "I'm terrible at doing nothing, but I'm going to try really hard, at least to begin with.

"I find my job quite strange, really. All my friends have got normal jobs and went to uni. I feel I missed out on some things, but gained so much in a different way. So I might try some of those things and see what happens. I want the freedom to go whichever way I want."

But John Yorke, controller of BBC drama production, told the publication he had "quite a few" projects in the works with a view to having Lacey in the starring role.

"I don't think Lacey knows how good she is," he added.

The 22-year-old has picked up a string of television awards during her time in Albert Square, including Best Actress at this year's British Soap Awards.

----------


## Perdita

Lacey Turner has revealed that she will miss EastEnders after six and a half years of playing Stacey Slater.

The 22-year-old, who will be leaving the show at Christmas, said that she has "grown up" on the soap.

She told TV Times: "Now I've got to the end, I don't know why I'm going. I feel like I've grown up here, so I'll miss it all. The people, the buzz of it; everything. I might cry in a minute."

When asked what her favourite storylines have been, Turner replied: "I loved all the Bradley and Stacey stuff from the beginning. The fact that the geek falls in love with the tart; I just love the way their relationship went. 

"I also liked Max and Stacey's affair because it was spread out over a year, so I got the chance to play a lot of different emotions. And the bi-polar storyline was great because of the effect it had on so many people; I learned so much doing that."

The actress explained that she decided to leave the show because she feels ready to "move on".

She added: "I've been here for six and a half years and I feel like it's time to move on and try something else. But I don't have a plan. 

"I'm terrible at making decisions so I don't know what I'm going to do yet."

----------


## alan45

EastEnders' Lacey Turner has admitted that she was honoured to be given a mental illness storyline on the soap.

Speaking to the TV Times about her favourite plots during her time on Albert Square, Turner highlighted Stacey Branning's bipolar disorder and sectioning.

"It’s a huge honour when you receive a big storyline like this," she said. "But as it's reflecting something many people face, you really want to do it justice."

She continued: "That's what makes it slightly daunting at the same time."

Turner, who will leave after six and a half years later this month, added: "EastEnders was my favourite show and I never thought in my wildest dreams that I’d work here one day."

The storyline recently received an award from the Mind Mental Health Media Awards for the second year in a row.


Lacey Turner has admitted that she would like every episode of EastEnders to be broadcast live.

The actress, who will exit her role as Stacey Branning later this month, was unmasked as Archie Mitchell's murderer in the soap's 25th anniversary live episode earlier this year.

"I loved doing the live episode," she told TV Times. "If it were up to me, every episode would be live, but I'm not sure the rest would agree with that!"

----------


## alan45

EastEnders star Lacey Turner has revealed that she made a deal with Charlie Clements to leave the Square at the same time as him.

The actress, who plays Stacey Branning in the BBC One soap, admitted that when Clements's character Bradley was killed off in the live episode earlier this year, she knew it was time to go.

She told Fabulous magazine: "Charlie and I always said we'd go at the same time. For quite a while I'd been saying I was going to go and kept realising I wasn't ready. But when Charlie said he was going last year I was like, 'Right, OK, I'm going too'."

Speaking of Stacey's departure, she said: "The whole thing hints at everything she's been through in the last six years and it all comes together. I'm really happy with the way it's all worked out.

"I'd like to be more like Stacey in some ways," Turner continued. "She's so forward and says what she wants to say when she wants to say it. I'd love to be able to be more like that, but I just don't have the guts."

----------


## alan45

EastEnders actress Lacey Turner has been praised by her co-stars ahead of her departure from the soap.

Turner, who plays Stacey Branning, announced that she was quitting the show in April and will leave our screens on Christmas Day.

Charlie Brooks, who plays Janine Malloy, told PA: "I am sad, but excited for her. There are so many great opportunities that are going to come her way. I think it's the right time for her to go."

Neil McDermott, who plays Ryan Malloy, added: "It's been great for me to have the chance to work with her over the last three months. She's a naturally gifted actress and hopefully she'll get loads of opportunities out there.

"She can do anything she puts her mind to. Acting comes really naturally to her. Whatever she chooses I'm sure she'll be successful."

----------


## alan45

EastEnders bids farewell to one of the most popular characters in its history this Christmas as Stacey Branning departs the soap in dramatic circumstances. It's been a big year for the Walford favourite as she's been revealed as Archie Mitchell's killer, lost her beloved husband Bradley, become a mother and - most recently - been involved in a battle with twisted Janine for Ryan Malloy's affections. With the romantic drama expected to reach a climax over the festive period, DS recently had a chat with Lacey Turner to hear about her departure from the role of Stacey.

What is the main attraction of Ryan for Stacey?
"I think it's just purely a physical attraction - she's really attracted to him and he's really attracted to her! They haven't been able to keep their hands off each other, so it's been a really strong attraction."

Is Stacey also attracted to the idea that she could possibly have a stable family life with Ryan?
"Well, I don't think that's the main reason that she likes him - it's just that she's really, really attracted to him. He's the first person who's come along since Bradley, and I don't think Stacey has really known what she wants from the relationship. There's been times where she's wanted everything from him, but also times when she's told him that she just wants a bit of fun. But I think the constant thing has just been a physical attraction that she can't stop!"

It's not the first time that you've been involved in a love triangle storyline as you previously had the Max plot - how has this one compared?
"I think they've been very different. The first love triangle was between Stacey, Bradley and Max - but I genuinely believe that Stacey loved Bradley and will always love Bradley. I think her relationship with Max is just a really, really strong friendship - a bit of a weird friendship! They've just got such a strong connection, they understand each other and they're the best of friends. With this Ryan storyline, it's only really been a physical attraction. However, as they happen to have a baby, that's helped as they've had to have a lot of contact because of the child."


We've just seen Stacey and Ryan declare their love for each other in The Vic - does that mean their feelings have now become stronger?
"I think Stacey is just so caught up in the whole affair. I don't think that Ryan ever planned for it to be public - it's just one of those things that comes out, and it came out in front of everyone in The Vic! In the moment, I think Stacey does think she loves him, but we'll have to wait and see whether that's really the case."

If Stacey did decide that she wanted a future with Ryan, do you think it would have to be away from the Square because of all the repercussions?
"I think that if she wanted a future with Ryan, she could have it anywhere. It's there - it's like a ready-made family for her to take. But I don't know whether that's what she really wants and that's one of the questions in the build-up to Christmas Day."

Stacey hasn't really learned her lesson when it comes to affairs, has she?
"Obviously not, and I don't think she ever will! After saying to Kat that she wasn't that person anymore, she's then gone and had an affair! She's taken someone's husband for the second time! She just can't seem to find someone who isn't taken! So no, she really hasn't learned her lesson."


The fact that the other woman is Janine must make Stacey feel a lot less guilty, though!
"It probably does, yeah. She genuinely hates Janine after all that she's done. Janine has called the social and just been a nuisance, really! Stacey is not scared of Janine and doesn't really feel anything towards her. I don't think she really cares about Janine at all."

Janine does start getting her revenge as she plans to play Lauren's recording of Stacey's confession in The Vic on Christmas Eve - how would Stacey react if the truth about Archie was revealed?
"It's been going on for ages now and she's been carrying this massive thing around with her - if the truth came out, she could lose her child and she could spend a long time in prison. For someone to know - and for her secret to be told to so many people - would be a shock."

The full circumstances surrounding Stacey's exit are being kept secret, but do you think your final storyline does the character justice?
"Yeah, I was really pleased with it - really pleased with the way that it all panned out. I don't want to say too much as that would give it away, but I was definitely happy with it. It is interesting and it's got hints of all the stuff that I've done with Stacey over the past six and a half years."


Can you give us any more hints?
"There's some things that happen on Christmas Day that people won't expect. There's things that I read and I thought, 'God, really?' I had to read it a few times to get my head around it! But I really enjoyed doing it and I'm very happy with it."

Stacey has been such a popular character - can you pinpoint why she's been so appealing to the viewers?
"I'm not really sure, to be honest! I love her because she's just a normal girl. Although she's had really awful things that have happened to her, I think the audience really understand her. She's not a bad person - she's a fun person. She can be loud, she can be in your face - but I've also been given the opportunity to show the other side of Stacey. I think that she has a massive heart, and she just wants to be happy and have a normal life. That hasn't happened so far, but I think people like her because she just is who she is - and she just gets up and carries on!"

Was leaving EastEnders a difficult decision to make?
"Yeah, it was massive! It took me a long time - I thought about it for about a year and it was a huge decision to make. I spent most of my teenage years here, I've grown up here and I've loved being here. So to go away from here is scary but exciting. I just feel like it's something that I have to do - if I don't go now, I'd stay here for as long as they'd have me. So I had to be a bit brave - and I've done it now, so we'll see what happens!"

What has Neil McDermott been like to work with on this Stacey and Ryan storyline?
"He's been fantastic. From the minute he came in, I really thought that Neil was a great actor. I've enjoyed working with him and I think we work well together. It's been nice because I've often worked with a lot of the same people, so it's great to start working with someone new. You build up a rapport and then you know what the other person's going to do to a certain extent. He's such a nice man, I can't tell you - he's really lovely and a great actor."

Can you name any particular highlights from your time at EastEnders?
"I've enjoyed every storyline I've done, but particularly the bipolar one. That one allowed me to learn more and it had a really great reaction. There were lots of people who watched those episodes and realised that they had bipolar themselves. That meant a lot to me - that people had watched it, taken information and learned from it. I think it's so great that EastEnders can do things like that - they show things that do happen in real life and they help people. And also, working with Gillian Wright on that storyline was just fantastic - because she is a fantastic actress. I learned so much from her. So the bipolar storyline was one in particular that I felt honoured to do."

Would you say that your storylines this year have been particularly strong? The Stacey and Archie reveal in the live episode was certainly memorable!
"Yeah, I never saw that coming! Not even on the day! I'd made my whole family put bets on Sean! I was so convinced that it was Sean! That was another time where they trusted me with such a massive thing. And being involved in the live episode was a once-in-a-lifetime thing - it's such a huge cast and it's like a huge machine here, so the fact that it ran so smoothly was great. I felt very proud to be part of that - and to be able to achieve that as a team felt really good."


And you were also unwell on the day of the live episode!
"I wasn't well at all! I hadn't spoken for two days - I was told that I wasn't allowed to speak for two days because I'd lost my voice. Everything had just closed in my throat, but five minutes before the live episode, I thought to myself that I'd just have to be naughty and just speak. I was so scared that I was going to open my mouth when it came to my line and that nothing would come out! So before the episode I had to test my voice out, and fortunately something did come out! In the actual episode, I managed to last the full half an hour, but I had nothing left after that for a couple of days."

Did being ill make it difficult to prepare for the live episode?
"Well, I was sent home from one rehearsal because I was unwell, and I felt like I didn't know the script. I didn't know that Stacey was Archie's killer then, but now I know why they were so scared and so quick to get me to the doctor! But then, I didn't even know whether it would matter whether I was in it or not!"

Are you glad that Shane and Jessie have been back for your final months on screen?
"Yeah, it's nice to have them back. They're such big, bubbly characters - both the characters and Jessie and Shane themselves. They're a lot of fun and they're so good at playing the characters that they play - nobody could play them like they do, so it's great to have them back."


Kat has brought that bubbly side of Stacey out as well, hasn't she?
"Yeah, definitely! She's brought the little party girl out in Stacey, and the mouthy, upbeat and fun side of her after all the dark years that she's had."

How have you found playing Stacey since she became a mother?
"It's definitely been different as an actress. One thing is that it's like suddenly having another prop - it's not just you, because you have to constantly think about where the baby's going to be all the time! And you constantly have a pram, or a dummy or something else! It's different because, without a baby, you have a lot more freedom to do what you want. But it's also really nice to have the baby when you're filming. It's also been good to show how someone so young can be a mother - as it happens a lot."

Do you think EastEnders can carry on going from strength to strength in the months ahead?
"Yeah, I hope so! The show's had a bit of a revamp and it's getting better and better. I hope it carries on doing really well."

Can you tell us anything about your future plans?
"I don't make plans - I don't like them! (Laughs) I've got Being Human coming out in January, but I just like to take each day as it comes and see what happens."

Finally, is there anything you'd like to say to the EastEnders fans who've supported you over the years?
"Yeah - I can't thank them enough! They've made Stacey who she is and they've helped me so much. When people write in and they're supporting you, it's just life-changing. Without those people, there wouldn't be a programme and there certainly wouldn't be a Stacey, so I can't thank them enough. I'm forever grateful for the support they've given me."

----------


## alan45

Stacey Branning bows out of EastEnders after six years on Christmas Day and these pictures show the first glimpse of the drama in store in her final episode.

In last night's edition of the Walford soap, viewers saw Stacey's nemesis Janine Malloy (Charlie Brooks) discover that she killed Archie Mitchell, giving her some powerful ammunition in her ongoing war with the new mum.

With Janine now having a recorded confession from Stacey (Lacey Turner) in her possession, it seems as if she has everything she needs to get rid of the Albert Square favourite and destroy her blossoming relationship with Ryan (Neil McDermott).

As Christmas Day dawns on the Square this Saturday, fans can expect events to reach a climax - making Stacey desperate to flee. 

With her world crumbling around her, Stacey ends up on the roof of the Queen Vic - the exact spot where her late husband Bradley lost his life back in February - leaving viewers to wonder what she will do next.

However, whether Stacey will get out of the Square safely or depart Walford in a much darker fashion remains to be seenâ¦

----------

Dazzle (24-12-2010)

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders legends Janine Butcher and Stacey Slater are returning to the soap for a special episode, the BBC revealed today.

In a coup for the Walford show, Charlie Brooks and Lacey Turner have agreed to reprise their roles after both recently finished work on significant movie projects.

While Brooks has just completed filming for Tim Burton's 'twisted' new film version of Mary Poppins, in which she takes the lead role, Turner recently shot her last scene for the much-anticipated new movie adaptation of Shakespeare's Antony and Cleopatra, which will see her play the complex Egyptian queen.

With Ryan Malloy (Neil McDermott) still on the Square and enjoying a new relationship with Roxy Mitchell (Rita Simons), Stacey and Janine's bitter rivalry over the barman looks likely to re-emerge in spectacular circumstances.

An EastEnders spokesperson said today: "When Stacey left Walford on Christmas Day 2010, nobody could have imagined that she would one day return and have a chance of getting even with Janine. Fans will remember that it was Janine who drove her out of the Square all those years ago, but they'll have to wait and see whether she'll get her revenge or if there'll be another triumph on the cards for Janine."

Lacey Turner commented: "I'm thrilled to be returning to EastEnders for a one-off episode. I've really enjoyed the stage and film work that I've done since leaving the show, but everyone knows that Stacey Slater is the role that I remember most fondly."

Charlie Brooks added: "Janine will be an absolute nightmare once she's back! Everyone will remember that she left the Square in a flash after winning the lottery in 2017, and her new-found wealth has made her behaviour even worse. When she comes face-to-face with her old enemy Stacey and former husband Ryan, Janine can't resist the chance to cause some mischief."

Firm details of how and why Stacey and Janine both end up back on the Square have yet to be confirmed. However, it is thought that their returns could tie in with the aftermath of the upcoming earthquake stunt which will see several Albert Square residents left in jeopardy.

This is a fictional news article. It is just a bit of fun and purely speculation on what might happen in years to come.

----------

Dazzle (29-12-2010)

----------


## alan45

> EastEnders legends Janine Butcher and Stacey Slater are returning to the soap for a special episode, the BBC revealed today.
> 
> In a coup for the Walford show, Charlie Brooks and Lacey Turner have agreed to reprise their roles after both recently finished work on significant movie projects.
> 
> While Brooks has just completed filming for Tim Burton's 'twisted' new film version of Mary Poppins, in which she takes the lead role, Turner recently shot her last scene for the much-anticipated new movie adaptation of Shakespeare's Antony and Cleopatra, which will see her play the complex Egyptian queen.
> 
> With Ryan Malloy (Neil McDermott) still on the Square and enjoying a new relationship with Roxy Mitchell (Rita Simons), Stacey and Janine's bitter rivalry over the barman looks likely to re-emerge in spectacular circumstances.
> 
> An EastEnders spokesperson said today: "When Stacey left Walford on Christmas Day 2010, nobody could have imagined that she would one day return and have a chance of getting even with Janine. Fans will remember that it was Janine who drove her out of the Square all those years ago, but they'll have to wait and see whether she'll get her revenge or if there'll be another triumph on the cards for Janine."
> ...


Hardly a spoiler then is it   :Readtherules:

----------


## Dazzle

> Hardly a spoiler then is it


It'd be good if it were to happen, though  :Smile:

----------


## Meh

> EastEnders legends Janine Butcher and Stacey Slater are returning to the soap for a special episode, the BBC revealed today.
> 
> In a coup for the Walford show, Charlie Brooks and Lacey Turner have agreed to reprise their roles after both recently finished work on significant movie projects.
> 
> While Brooks has just completed filming for Tim Burton's 'twisted' new film version of Mary Poppins, in which she takes the lead role, Turner recently shot her last scene for the much-anticipated new movie adaptation of Shakespeare's Antony and Cleopatra, which will see her play the complex Egyptian queen.
> 
> With Ryan Malloy (Neil McDermott) still on the Square and enjoying a new relationship with Roxy Mitchell (Rita Simons), Stacey and Janine's bitter rivalry over the barman looks likely to re-emerge in spectacular circumstances.
> 
> An EastEnders spokesperson said today: "When Stacey left Walford on Christmas Day 2010, nobody could have imagined that she would one day return and have a chance of getting even with Janine. Fans will remember that it was Janine who drove her out of the Square all those years ago, but they'll have to wait and see whether she'll get her revenge or if there'll be another triumph on the cards for Janine."
> ...


Perdita, 

The above is a direct copy and paste from DS with no respect for copyright. Any more of the above and we will start to issuing warnings. Please do not copy and paste articles

----------


## Dutchgirl

I'm just sorry to see Stacey go. I had to warm to the character but she has been fab. The square has lost one of its most flamboyant characters. ( good thing Kat came back)

Good acting by both Lacey and Charlie, they did have some chemistry between them.

----------


## Perdita

Ex-EastEnder Lacey Turner has admitted she was nervous about filming her first role outside the soap. 

The award-winning actress, who played Walford's Stacey Branning for six and a half years, can be seen as Lia in two episodes of the new series of BBC Three's Being Human.

Asked if it was nerve-wracking to take on a new part, she said: "Yeah, it was, it is the only other TV job I've done since EastEnders. It's so different, we shoot 14 scenes a day [in EastEnders], we spend about half and hour to an hour to do a scene.

"I go to Cardiff for Being Human and you have the whole day to do a scene. It was nice because you got to play around with the character and try different things.

"The cast and crew were so lovely. The crew made me feel so welcome. I'd never been to Cardiff, never filmed anything other than EastEnders and they made me feel at home straight away, I really enjoyed it."

She said the set-up of the show gave her a chance to approach acting differently.

"As an actress you sort of want to try different things really, you want to explore different ways of doing things. On a fast show like EastEnders you don't have the time to do that - you have to decide which way you're gonna do it and stick to it. So it was nice to have the time to be able to think, 'I'll try this to see if it's better'.

PA

----------


## alan45

EX EastEnder Lacey Turner is facing another doomed romance - as Frankenstein's bride.
Lacey, 22 - the soap's unlucky-in-love Stacey Branning - plays the monster-creating scientist's fiancÃ©e in a live BBC3 musical next month.

Gothic spectacular Frankenstein's Wedding will be filmed with an audience of 9,000 dressed as wedding guests at historic Kirkstall Abbey, Leeds.

The tale sees bride Elizabeth (Lacey) fuss over her big day while Victor Frankenstein (Andrew Gower) is more concerned with his murderous creature (David Harewood).

Lacey hopes to be helped by her experiences in EastEnders' live 25th anniversary episode, in which Stacey was revealed as a killer and her hubby Bradley died in a rooftop fall.

She said: "This is a fantastic project. I'm looking forward to it being live - it's definitely an adrenaline rush."

(c) The Sun

----------


## Perdita

Lacey Turner has said that she left EastEnders because she was curious about other roles.

The 26-year-old actress played Stacey Slater from 2004 to 2010, with the character's last appearance on Christmas Day that year.

Asked why she left the show, Turner told Metro: "I woke up one morning and thought, 'My god, I've been here six years'. I was curious about what else was out there.

"It was my first job. I'd done theatre when I was 11 and wanted to go back to it and explore other things. I thought if I didn't leave when I did, I'd have been there forever."

She continued: "I had such a lovely time there and was blessed with great storylines. I loved Stacey as a character, made lovely friends and had the best seven years of my life."

Turner admitted to missing EastEnders and added: "I spent so much time there - more than I did at home.

"I miss playing Stacey but it's nice to have a life and be able to do things I didn't have time to do before, such as go to the hairdresser or dentist. Just normal things.

"I can't believe it's been two years since I left. It feels like yesterday. I don't know whether I'll ever go back to EastEnders. I'd certainly never say never because I loved being Stacey."

Watch Lacey Turner talk to Digital Spy about her farewell scenes below:

----------


## Perdita

Lacey Turner has said that she left EastEnders because she was curious about other roles.

The 26-year-old actress played Stacey Slater from 2004 to 2010, with the character's last appearance on Christmas Day that year.

Asked why she left the show, Turner told Metro: "I woke up one morning and thought, 'My god, I've been here six years'. I was curious about what else was out there.

"It was my first job. I'd done theatre when I was 11 and wanted to go back to it and explore other things. I thought if I didn't leave when I did, I'd have been there forever."

She continued: "I had such a lovely time there and was blessed with great storylines. I loved Stacey as a character, made lovely friends and had the best seven years of my life."

Turner admitted to missing EastEnders and added: "I spent so much time there - more than I did at home.

"I miss playing Stacey but it's nice to have a life and be able to do things I didn't have time to do before, such as go to the hairdresser or dentist. Just normal things.

"I can't believe it's been two years since I left. It feels like yesterday. I don't know whether I'll ever go back to EastEnders. I'd certainly never say never because I loved being Stacey."

Watch Lacey Turner talk to Digital Spy about her farewell scenes below:

----------


## alan45

Former EastEnders star Lacey Turner has refused to rule out a return to the BBC soap.

The Stacey Slater actress, who is currently starring in ITV2 witch drama Switch, said that she is appreciating being involved in other projects.


She pondered to Soaplife: "Would I ever go back? Never say never, but I'm so enjoying trying out different things. I'm also enjoying working on projects like Switch that are fun."

However, she added: "Playing a character like Stacey who had such intense and dramatic storylines was quite draining. I had to cry so much as Stacey that I found it hard to cry in real life."

Of her role in Switch, the star claimed that playing a gay character wasn't challenging, adding: "I've never played a lesbian before but I gave it my best shot and it was fine.

"No different to playing a straight character, really - and that includes the kissing scenes. I mean, a pair of lips is a pair of lips. Although obviously women don't have stubble."

Recently in an interview with Digital Spy, Turner revealed that working on Switch has been more enjoyable than EastEnders.

----------


## alan45

Former EastEnders star Lacey Turner has refused to rule out a return to the BBC soap.

The Stacey Slater actress, who is currently starring in ITV2 witch drama Switch, said that she is appreciating being involved in other projects.


She pondered to Soaplife: "Would I ever go back? Never say never, but I'm so enjoying trying out different things. I'm also enjoying working on projects like Switch that are fun."

However, she added: "Playing a character like Stacey who had such intense and dramatic storylines was quite draining. I had to cry so much as Stacey that I found it hard to cry in real life."

Of her role in Switch, the star claimed that playing a gay character wasn't challenging, adding: "I've never played a lesbian before but I gave it my best shot and it was fine.

"No different to playing a straight character, really - and that includes the kissing scenes. I mean, a pair of lips is a pair of lips. Although obviously women don't have stubble."

Recently in an interview with Digital Spy, Turner revealed that working on Switch has been more enjoyable than EastEnders.

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders will welcome back one of its most popular characters next year as Lacey Turner reprises her role as Stacey Branning.

The actress will return to filming at the BBC One soap in January after three years away from the programme.

Stacey was last seen fleeing the country after Janine Butcher (Charlie Brooks) exposed her as the killer of Archie Mitchell.

While exact details of her comeback storyline have yet to be revealed, show bosses are promising that Stacey's shock return will be one to remember.

Turner commented: "I may have left EastEnders over three years ago, but the show has always been in my heart, as has Stacey, and she has never really left my side. 

"I am so excited about returning and seeing what the future holds for her. It's been a while since I set foot in Albert Square and I am looking forward to coming home."

EastEnders' executive producer Dominic Treadwell-Collins added: "Stacey is one of EastEnders' best-loved characters, played by one of television's finest actors and I am tremendously excited that Lacey has decided to return home to Walford. 

"Stacey's last time on the Square was iconic. But that was just the first act. There is so much more to come for Stacey - and her return will send ripples of drama through the Square."

Turner's original stint as Stacey ran between 2004 and 2010, during which time she won over 30 awards for her portrayal of the character.

Stacey was also at the centre of huge storylines, including her affair with father-in-law Max (Jake Wood) and the shock reveal in EastEnders' 25th anniversary live episode that she was responsible for Archie's murder.

Since leaving EastEnders, Turner has appeared in a number of other shows including Being Human, True Love, Bedlam, Switch and Our Girl.

As well as returning to EastEnders, Turner will be filming a five-part series of Our Girl next year.

Read more: http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/s2...#ixzz2mfdLwSUw 
Follow us: @digitalspy on Twitter | digitalspyuk on Facebook

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders will welcome back one of its most popular characters next year as Lacey Turner reprises her role as Stacey Branning.

The actress will return to filming at the BBC One soap in January after three years away from the programme.

Stacey was last seen fleeing the country after Janine Butcher (Charlie Brooks) exposed her as the killer of Archie Mitchell.

While exact details of her comeback storyline have yet to be revealed, show bosses are promising that Stacey's shock return will be one to remember.

Turner commented: "I may have left EastEnders over three years ago, but the show has always been in my heart, as has Stacey, and she has never really left my side. 

"I am so excited about returning and seeing what the future holds for her. It's been a while since I set foot in Albert Square and I am looking forward to coming home."

EastEnders' executive producer Dominic Treadwell-Collins added: "Stacey is one of EastEnders' best-loved characters, played by one of television's finest actors and I am tremendously excited that Lacey has decided to return home to Walford. 

"Stacey's last time on the Square was iconic. But that was just the first act. There is so much more to come for Stacey - and her return will send ripples of drama through the Square."

Turner's original stint as Stacey ran between 2004 and 2010, during which time she won over 30 awards for her portrayal of the character.

Stacey was also at the centre of huge storylines, including her affair with father-in-law Max (Jake Wood) and the shock reveal in EastEnders' 25th anniversary live episode that she was responsible for Archie's murder.

Since leaving EastEnders, Turner has appeared in a number of other shows including Being Human, True Love, Bedlam, Switch and Our Girl.

As well as returning to EastEnders, Turner will be filming a five-part series of Our Girl next year.

Read more: http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/s2...#ixzz2mfdLwSUw 
Follow us: @digitalspy on Twitter | digitalspyuk on Facebook

----------

megan999 (07-12-2013), tammyy2j (06-12-2013)

----------


## lizann

she is coming back just heard on the radio

----------


## Perdita

http://www.soapboards.co.uk/forums/s...ing#post799752

Yes, she is coming back

----------

lizann (07-12-2013)

----------


## Perdita

http://www.soapboards.co.uk/forums/s...ing#post799752

Yes, she is coming back

----------


## tammyy2j

> EastEnders will welcome back one of its most popular characters next year as Lacey Turner reprises her role as Stacey Branning.
> 
> The actress will return to filming at the BBC One soap in January after three years away from the programme.
> 
> Stacey was last seen fleeing the country after Janine Butcher (Charlie Brooks) exposed her as the killer of Archie Mitchell.
> 
> While exact details of her comeback storyline have yet to be revealed, show bosses are promising that Stacey's shock return will be one to remember.
> 
> Turner commented: \\"I may have left EastEnders over three years ago, but the show has always been in my heart, as has Stacey, and she has never really left my side. 
> ...


I hope her return is better than Sharon's

----------


## tammyy2j

Max will be happy  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## lizann

> http://www.soapboards.co.uk/forums/s...ing#post799752
> 
> Yes, she is coming back


cheers perd didn't see it 

if she returns will she be charged with archie's murder?

----------

Perdita (07-12-2013)

----------


## sarah c

why is Stacey coming back? (apart from giving Lacey Turner work...) Jean is gone? the only Slater left is Kat... - no house, no job, and barely any family.....go to Brighton and stay with Jean surely?

----------

Perdita (16-12-2013), tammyy2j (17-12-2013)

----------


## Perdita

> why is Stacey coming back? (apart from giving Lacey Turner work...) Jean is gone? the only Slater left is Kat... - no house, no job, and barely any family.....go to Brighton and stay with Jean surely?


My thoughts exactly!!  Maybe her and Max get together again, now Tanya has gone :P

----------


## Perdita

> why is Stacey coming back? (apart from giving Lacey Turner work...) Jean is gone? the only Slater left is Kat... - no house, no job, and barely any family.....go to Brighton and stay with Jean surely?


My thoughts exactly!!  Maybe her and Max get together again, now Tanya has gone  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## tammyy2j

> why is Stacey coming back? (apart from giving Lacey Turner work...) Jean is gone? the only Slater left is Kat... - no house, no job, and barely any family.....go to Brighton and stay with Jean surely?


She must return to see Kat or else face trial for Archie's murder

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## Perdita

> She must return to see Kat or else face trial for Archie's murder


Who knows that she killed him?

----------


## Perdita

> She must return to see Kat or else face trial for Archie's murder


Who knows that she killed him?

----------


## tammyy2j

> Who knows that she killed him?


Kat, Janine, Max, Roxy and Ronnie I think

----------

Perdita (17-12-2013)

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## lizann

did Stacey not leave as she would be arrested for stabbing janine and killing archie (even though janine stabbed herself)

----------


## sarah c

> did Stacey not leave as she would be arrested for stabbing janine and killing archie (even though janine stabbed herself)


I'm not sure janine ever reported it - just threatened to

and the police thought Bradley had killed Archie - thats why Stacey and him were running - she only confessed to Max I thought?

----------


## lizann

> I'm not sure janine ever reported it - just threatened to
> 
> and the police thought Bradley had killed Archie - thats why Stacey and him were running - she only confessed to Max I thought?


so why was she on the run and leaving?

----------


## lizann

> I'm not sure janine ever reported it - just threatened to
> 
> and the police thought Bradley had killed Archie - thats why Stacey and him were running - she only confessed to Max I thought?


so why was she on the run and leaving?

----------


## Kim

> so why was she on the run and leaving?


Pretty sure it was reported as I seem to remember Stacey having to keep out of view on the way to the airport so that the police wouldn't see her while they were passing in the other lane on route to the Square.

----------


## Perdita

Think you are right, Kim

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders star Lacey Turner has been pictured filming her return scenes as Stacey Branning.

The actress worked on location yesterday (January 13) with co-star Jessie Wallace, who plays Stacey's cousin Kat Moon.

Lacey Turner back filming for EastEnders
Â© BBC
Lacey Turner back filming for EastEnders

While full details of the storyline won't be confirmed until nearer the time, it appears that Kat is travelling on a bus when she spots Stacey walking down the street nearby.

Stacey was last seen fleeing the country after Janine Butcher (Charlie Brooks) exposed her as the killer of Archie Mitchell, so the revelation that she is back in London will no doubt shock Kat and the rest of Albert Square.

Kat sees Stacey while on a bus
Â© BBC
Kat sees Stacey while on a bus

Show bosses have also confirmed that there isn't long to wait for Stacey's return as she will be back on screen in February.

Turner, who has been away from EastEnders for three years, announced her return to the programme last month.

Jessie Wallace and Lacey Turner behind the scenes
Â© BBC
Jessie Wallace and Lacey Turner behind the scenes

Speaking at the time, Turner commented: "I may have left EastEnders over three years ago, but the show has always been in my heart, as has Stacey, and she has never really left my side.

"I am so excited about returning and seeing what the future holds for her. It's been a while since I set foot in Albert Square and I am looking forward to coming home."

Lacey Turner on set at EastEnders
Â© BBC
Lacey Turner on set at EastEnders

EastEnders' executive producer Dominic Treadwell-Collins added: "Stacey is one of EastEnders' best-loved characters, played by one of television's finest actors and I am tremendously excited that Lacey has decided to return home to Walford.

"Stacey's last time on the Square was iconic. But that was just the first act. There is so much more to come for Stacey - and her return will send ripples of drama through the Square."

Show chiefs have also cast actor and McBusted popstar Matt Willis in the guest role of Stacey's latest boyfriend Luke.

----------

Ruffed_lemur (16-01-2014), tammyy2j (15-01-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

I hope she isn't put back with Max romantically

----------


## Kim

It's been speculated that Stacey's first episode back is the 7th February.

----------


## LostVoodoo

She looks a lot older, in a nice way! More mature.

----------


## shygirl16

This is the most exciting character to return. Janine must be the reason she comes back to the square. Kat sees Stacey out and about away from the square, but Stacey still thinks she is in danger. She gets the all clear.

----------


## tammyy2j

I think Lauren also knows she killed Archie

----------


## Kim

> I think Lauren also knows she killed Archie


Lauren does yes. She pushed Stacey to admit it because she thought that there was something going on between Max and Stacey. Other people that know for certain that Stacey killed Archie are Janine (Lauren gave a recording to Janine when she saw Max with Stacey after he told her there was nothing going on,) Ryan, Jean, Kat, Alfie, Mo, Ronnie and Roxy. Janine told the whole of the Vic that Stacey killed Archie but Max had replaced the recording with his own so there was no evidence of Stacey confessing.

Kat and Alfie knowing were implied I think and from the spoilers, I'm thinking that the writers have decided Alfie doesn't actually know yet.

As far as the Square was concerned, Stacey ran because Janine stabbed herself and said it was Stacey.

----------

Perdita (31-01-2014)

----------


## shygirl16

That is why Stacey must be safe to come to the Square. Janine but go all out and confess she didn't as she hasn't got anything else to lose and nothing to gain.

----------


## sarah c

How old will Stacey's daughter be now.?

( I can't even remember her name!!)

----------


## Perdita

> How old will Stacey's daughter be now.?
> 
> ( I can't even remember her name!!)


Lily

----------


## Perdita

> How old will Stacey's daughter be now.?
> 
> ( I can't even remember her name!!)


Lily

----------

sarah c (31-01-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

> How old will Stacey's daughter be now.?
> 
> ( I can't even remember her name!!)


Lily would be around 4 I think

----------


## tammyy2j

I cant see Ronnie and especially Roxy being happy at her return

----------


## Perdita

She was born 23rd June 2010 so is just over 3 1/2 years old

----------

sarah c (31-01-2014)

----------


## Kim

I'm wondering if either Ronnie or Roxy will try to get the police involved because they think it'll cause problems between Alfie and Kat.

Only one article has said that Stacey returns with Lily. I did wonder if she might have died off screen.

Yeah Lily is roughly half a year older than Tommy and will be due to start school this September.

----------


## lizann



----------

tammyy2j (03-02-2014)

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders star Lacey Turner has admitted that returning to the show was an easy decision.

The actress has reprised her role as Stacey Branning after two years away and upcoming episodes of the soap will see her return to Walford after her cousin Kat Moon spots her from a bus and attempts to track her down.

Speaking about her return to the show, Turner heaped praise onto executive producer Dominic Treadwell-Collins and revealed that it was him who encouraged her to return to the role.

Turner said to theRadio Times: "I'm such a massive fan of Dominic's. He was a huge part of Stacey's writing. So when he came back to EastEnders and asked me to return, it was sort of a no-brainer.

"I trust him with Stacey's life! To get the chance to work with Dom again - I didn't even really need to think about it.

"I had a great time exploring how other places work. Everything is a lot slower and there's a lot more rehearsal time. But I prefer the way we do things at EastEnders: doing 14 scenes a day and working at a pace. That works better for me."

Turner also revealed that she was overcome with nerves the night before she returned to filming, worrying that she had forgotten how to play Stacey.

She said:"Before I started filming again, I was pacing around my flat thinking, 'what if I've forgotten what she's like?' Then I got to work and I was shaking doing my first scene. 

"After that, it was OK because Stacey just sort of came out! It helped that my first scenes were with Jessie Wallace and Shane Richie. We always have such a laugh and Shane's so funny."

Turner also admitted that she would like to see the return of Stacey's mum Jean Slater (Gillian Wright) and her uncle Charlie (Derek Martin).

She said:"Having scenes with the Slaters is my favourite thing, though. It would be great if we could get Derek Martin and Gillian Wright back. And I'm just loving playing Stacey again - you don't know what she's going to do next. 

"She could react to something calmly or she could blow up in your face. You just don't know. She's an unlucky rebel with a massive heart."

----------


## Brucie

I had high hopes for her career when she left Eastenders, because she seems to be a good little actress, but in the few things I've seen her in she's just played characters that are, basically, Stacey Branning.  On that basis I'm not surprised she's headed back to Albert Square. I just hope they've got a decent storyline lined up for her and doesn't become a useless spare part like Letitia Dean.

----------


## lizann

her return has been underwhelming so far

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders will air Lacey Turner's permanent return to the soap in late summer, Digital Spy can confirm.

The actress's character Stacey Branning will be back on screen as a regular character following Turner's decision to reprise the role.

Earlier this week, fans were surprised as Alfie Moon (Shane Richie) mentioned that Stacey had been sentenced to five years in prison for the murder of Archie Mitchell.

However, more twists lie ahead in the storyline as an EastEnders spokesperson today told Digital Spy that Stacey will be back on screen towards the end of the summer.

Show chiefs clarified the situation as some viewers were confused following news of Stacey's sentence.

Stacey's return scenes will also see her reunited with on-screen mum Gillian Wright, who is reprising her role as Jean Slater for a short stint.

In real life, Turner needed time away from EastEnders as she has been busy filming the new five-part series of BBC One's Our Girl.

Turner has also made it onto the shortlist for the Best Actress category at this year's British Soap Awards. Voting closes for the awards tomorrow afternoon ahead of the event itself taking place on Saturday night.

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders airs Stacey Branning's return scenes next week as her mum Jean Slater pays a visit to her in prison.

Jean (Gillian Wright) heads to the jail after coming up with a possible way to secure her daughter's freedom, but Stacey is initially sceptical over her plans.

Later in the day, the duo are reunited again as Jean suffers a shock collapse and Stacey is allowed to visit her in hospital. Will Jean's scare be enough to convince Stacey that she should fight for her release? 

Here, Lacey Turner - who plays Stacey - chats about her permanent return to EastEnders.

How does it feel to be back?
"It's nice to be back and meet everyone that's new. Nothing really changes - you leave for four years and come back and everything is still the same. There are just a few new faces and it's nice to get to know them - then after a while they don't seem so new. I do feel like the new girl a little bit, but I don't feel pressured - it's nice to be back and enjoy working with the Slaters. It is lovely."

Does Stacey have any regrets?
"I don't know if she has regrets, but the most important thing was to start again. Stacey wants a fresh start, and for her and Lily to have a nice life. That's all she wants, so she wants to get rid of that cloud hanging over her head and start again. The only way she thought she could do that was to confess to everything."

How has prison been for Stacey?
"She has coped. I don't think she has had a terrible time in there. She has managed to get through each day, but she has struggled not seeing Lily. Stacey is just taking each day as it comes and counting down."

How does Stacey react when Jean reveals her idea to get her out of prison?
"Stacey doesn't take it so well at first. She wants to serve her time and that is something she really wants to do to - then be able to start her new life afterwards. She feels she can't start again until she has paid for what she has done, but slowly as things happen - as bad things happen - she decides that maybe it's not the wisest thing to stay in there and if she has an opportunity to get out, she should take it."

There are problems between Jean and Ollie, but does Stacey know that?
"She doesn't know that there are any problems, as Jean keeps that very much to herself. Stacey notices a few changes to Jean's behaviour but nothing that makes her think something is going to happen. They are very subtle, so I don't think she thinks anything is wrong. It is a surprise to her when it goes wrong."

Jean is caring for Lily, so Stacey must trust her?
"Yeah I think she does, as Jean has been well for a really long time. Stacey believes she is happy with Ollie and living a lovely life, so far as I know, yeah she trusts her mum. I suppose it is hard to have someone else looking after her child, though - that would worry anyone."

What is it like working with Gillian Wright again?
"It has been really funny - thank God we saw each other in make up first, as we spent 20 minutes laughing at each other's faces! We didn't even get to say hello, we looked at each other and laughed - thank God as we would have wasted time on set!

"We work so well together. It is so easy - we bounce off each other and it was nice to work with her after not seeing her for ages. She is funny - she has one of those laughs that makes you laugh."

Will Stacey's bipolar issues be explored more?
"I am not sure, to be honest. Obviously she will always have it. It doesn't go away, she just maintains a healthy living, but who knows? I do enjoy doing it. It is tiring and it does take you to another place, but it is nice to be able to explore different emotions."

How do you feel about being ruled out as Lucy's killer?
"I just wish people would believe me when I say I don't know who killed her! (Laughs.) People think I am lying, but no-one here knows - we certainly don't know anything."

What can you tell us about the key that Stacey gave to Lauren before she was arrested?
"Nobody will tell me! I don't know what it is. It is like a locker key. All the directors say 'What's the key?' but I suppose it will come out at some point. I have no idea - she doesn't own anything of value."

How do you think the Square's residents will react to Stacey when she is released from prison?
"I don't think she had any massive haters, apart from the Mitchells maybe. I don't think anyone would be mortified that she was out."

How will she get her life back on track?
"She's a qualified colourist so maybe she'll work at Blades!" 

Are you enjoying working with your on-screen daughter?
"She is very funny and very forward! At one point Jessie [Wallace] said, 'What do you want to be when you are older? Do you want to be an actress?' and she said 'I am an actress!'"

With Kat giving birth next week, it seems there'll be lots of kids on the Square!
"It's really lovely to film because you have all the kids and Mo is there and it's so nice. It feels like a little family and we all work so well together. I feel like I have gone back 10 years.

"We love that stuff. We have had some funny stuff lately and Mo makes me laugh so much. It's so nice to all be back together and to have the normal scenes. Even if there's nothing in them, they are full of drama because it's full of kids squeezed into one house with one kitchen table!"

Is there anyone you are looking forward to working with?
"I have never done anything with Natalie Cassidy, so it would be great if we could do some stuff together. I don't know that Stacey and Sonia would really be friends, but we are trying!"

Jake Wood has also said that he hopes Max and Stacey will reuniteâ¦
"I love working with Jake - it's a bit like working with Gill, we work so easily together it just sort of happens. It is so nice, we always have so much fun."

What was it like to come back so soon after you'd finished filming Our Girl?
"I thought, 'Oh thank God, just four cameras at EastEnders!' I really enjoyed it - I had a great time out there. I looked forward to coming back here, though - it's like coming home. It's lovely that I was able to go away and make that and we had a great time. It was fun, action packed and so different to this, but I like coming home. I am a home bird!"

Are you here forâ¦?
"A while yes, here til I die! I am not going anywhere yet."

Do you feel like you achieved your ambitions during your time away?
"Yeah, I left here wanting to just have a break. I didn't know what I wanted to do. At one point I wanted to make furniture. I am one of these people who does courses in everything - I have got lots of qualifications, but I don't use any of them! I just wanted to live a normal life. I was just lucky to work, I had fun and I made a variety of different things. I do feel like I achieved something."

What were your proudest moments?
"Our Girl was a big thing for me. It was written for me so you always feel very flattered by that and it was a big challenge, something so far away from my life and anything I had ever done before. It was important for me to try and get it right as soldiers are real people and they do such a great job, so you don't want to disappoint them.

"If just one soldier watches it and thinks, 'That is a bit like what we do' then I would be happy. That for me was the biggest challenge and what I feel most proud of."

What other courses have you done?
"Upholstery and interior design. I like it - it's therapeutic. It takes you away from the manicness that this is. It's my 'you' time."

What's the best thing you've made?
"I have a storage full of wooden furniture, but I get attached to it! I make it and then people say, 'That's really nice, can I buy it?' I say, 'Just have it, you can take it', but then sometimes I think, 'That's nice, I will keep it' - but I have nowhere to put it!"

Will we see the rest of the Slaters again?
"I don't know, but it would be lovely if all of us came back. I would love for Derek [Martin] to come back - Uncle Charlie. We miss him loads. There are so many of us."

Would you say it's a risk when you leave a big soap like EastEnders?
"I did think, 'What if I don't get any work?' but I was lucky. There are so many talented actors that aren't working and I find it hard to believe. They are making loads of stuff now - more and more in this country and they are using a lot of unknown actors. They are giving people a chance, and if nobody gave me a chance I wouldn't be here now as I didn't go to drama school or anything like that. So it is nice to give unknown faces a chance."

As you hadn't trained, did it take a while to feel like you belonged on the show when you were starting out?
"It's only in the last year that when I write my occupation, I have written 'actress'. I used to write 'I work for the BBC'. I felt I hadn't been to drama school, so I didn't like to call myself an actress. I didn't feel any less important, but I don't really know what happened, I did it and that was it."

Stacey has already met Mick, so could they share some more scenes?
"I don't know where they are going with anything yet, but they do seem like two characters who'd get along. Danny [Dyer] is great and is having a great time here. It would be good to work more with him - you never know what they are planning!"

Are you still in touch with Charlie Clements?
"Yes, he is really well. I wish he could come back - it's weird here without him actually. People still talk to me about Stacey and Bradley. It's a shame really as I loved them as a couple - it is a shame he is dead. Poor Bradley!"

Is there anything else you can tell us?
"Stacey is in prison at the moment, but not for long!"

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders' Stacey Branning could be heading for heartbreak as she gets romantically involved with Dean Wicks later this month.

Following a few days of flirting, Stacey (Lacey Turner) leans on Dean for support when she decides that she can no longer live with Kat and Alfie Moon.

Stacey and Dean (Matt Di Angelo) initially find themselves thrown together when Mick Carter decides to do some matchmaking and invites them for cocktails upstairs in The Vic, leaving Linda horrified.

After leaving the pub, Dean invites Stacey to his flat where he suggests that she could rent his old room if she needs a place to stay.

When Kat returns home from hospital, Stacey struggles more than ever to keep Alfie's secret about the fire to herself, so she eventually decides to take Dean up on his offer.

As Dean comforts an upset Stacey, they eventually give into their growing attraction to each other and share a passionate kiss.

However, while everyone on the Square is currently unaware of Linda's harrowing ordeal at the hands of Dean just weeks before, it'll be clear to viewers that she is making a big mistake.

An upset Stacey turns to Dean.
Â© BBC
An upset Stacey turns to Dean.

Dean comforts Stacey.
Â© BBC
Dean comforts Stacey.

Stacey and Dean kiss.
Â© BBC
Stacey and Dean kiss.

EastEnders airs these scenes on Friday, October 24 at 8pm on BBC One.

----------


## tammyy2j

EastEnders will revisit Stacey Branning's mystery key storyline next week as she contacts a face from her past.

Since Stacey (Lacey Turner) returned last year, she has been keeping a mysterious key close to her - but viewers have been kept in the dark over what it is for.

Stacey gave the key to Lauren to look after whilst she was in prison and later revealed that it was important.

Next week will see Stacey grow closer to Martin (James Bye) after the pair go out drinking together and she later helps him find a flat.

However, Stacey later gets in touch with a face from her past and learns a shocking truth about the key. Who does she talk to and what will they reveal?

----------

lizann (21-04-2015)

----------


## lizann

ryan connected?

----------


## lizann

is she on meds for her bipolar as she drinks a fair wack now that has to affect them

----------


## Dazzle

> is she on meds for her bipolar as she drinks a fair wack now that has to affect them


Most people on psychiatric meds still drink even when warned not to by their doctor.

Stacey was shown taking her meds when she first arrived back on the square so I think we should presume she's still taking them - until we're told otherwise.

----------

maidmarian (21-06-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Life is set to get even more complicated for EastEnders' Stacey Branning when she falls pregnant in an upcoming storyline.

Stacey (Lacey Turner) has recently become romantically involved with Martin Fowler, but has also shared a passionate kiss with Kush Kazemi, who she has strong feelings for.

Although Stacey ended her fling with Martin (James Bye) following their night together, upcoming scenes will see her reluctantly try and give the relationship another go.

Viewers will have to tune in to see how and when Stacey's pregnancy story unravels, but it will no doubt make the ongoing love square plot involving her character even more complex.

Last night's episode saw Kush's fiancee Shabnam Masood learn that she was expecting a baby after she was admitted to hospital following an attack.

EastEnders will air these scenes next month.


_oh, a Who Is The Daddy storyline ... very novel!_

----------

Dazzle (27-06-2015), maidmarian (27-06-2015), parkerman (27-06-2015)

----------


## Kim

Bottom of the plot barrel well and truly scraped.

----------

Dazzle (27-06-2015), lizann (27-06-2015), maidmarian (27-06-2015), parkerman (27-06-2015), Perdita (27-06-2015)

----------


## lizann

pregnant by martin or kush?

----------


## parkerman

> pregnant by martin or kush?


 Gasp! Guess the dad. Well I never!

----------

Dazzle (27-06-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> Gasp! Guess the dad. Well I never!


must have a new member on.writing team.

----------

parkerman (27-06-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

dupl

----------


## Dazzle

> Life is set to get even more complicated for EastEnders' Stacey Branning when she falls pregnant in an upcoming storyline.


FFS what is the matter with DTC and his team?  Shabnam pregnant is bad enough but Stacey too is unimaginative and cheap!!!  :Angry:   :Wal2l:   :Moonie:   :Thumbsdown:   :Crying:

----------

lizann (27-06-2015), maidmarian (27-06-2015), parkerman (27-06-2015)

----------


## Kim

> FFS what is the matter with DTC and his team?  Shabnam pregnant is bad enough but Stacey too is unimaginative and cheap!!!


The only logic I can think of at the moment is that they want to create a child with better blood links than Lily, who could've been an actual Branning if they'd waited a few months, but instead has a nobody as a father. Ryan hardly made a lasting impression and is only related to Whitney. In this case, the baby would be Martin's.

One has to wonder why Lily and Tommy were ever invented with 'twists' on who the father was when they just go and make the mothers pregnant again a few years down the line by more important characters. Who's the next return? Little Mo for Billy after Lola leaves so she can get pregnant and right that paternity wrong (Freddie) too?

----------

Dazzle (27-06-2015), maidmarian (27-06-2015)

----------


## parkerman

I believe in subsequent episodes Sharon becomes pregnant after a one night stand at the Albert with Vincent, Roxy becomes pregnant after affairs with both Charlie and Dean, Ronnie becomes pregnant after getting drunk one night and jumping into bed with Vincent (him again?), Nancy becomes pregnant after sleeping with Tamwar but having a lapse one night with Fat Boy. Then there's Carol - Billy or Buster? And what about Abs?  After her break up with Ben she falls immediately into the arms of Jay......

Gosh! It will all be so exciting. Who are the daddies?

----------

Dazzle (27-06-2015), lizann (27-06-2015), maidmarian (27-06-2015), tammyy2j (28-06-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> The only logic I can think of at the moment is that they want to create a child with better blood links than Lily, who could've been an actual Branning if they'd waited a few months, but instead has a nobody as a father. Ryan hardly made a lasting impression and is only related to Whitney. In this case, the baby would be Martin's.


I wouldn't be averse to Stacey and Martin being in a real relationship and having a baby.  As you say, it would be an important future character with lots of family ties to the square.  However, as Perdita said, there's almost certainly going to be a "who's the daddy" element given the ongoing love "square" (which is already unwatchable in my opinion).

I'm really at my wits' end with EE at the moment!  :Thumbsdown: 




> I believe in subsequent episodes Sharon becomes pregnant after a one night stand at the Albert with Vincent, Roxy becomes pregnant after affairs with both Charlie and Dean, Ronnie becomes pregnant after getting drunk one night and jumping into bed with Vincent (him again?), Nancy becomes pregnant after sleeping with Tamwar but having a lapse one night with Fat Boy. Then there's Carol - Billy or Buster? And what about Abs?  After her break up with Ben she falls immediately into the arms of Jay......
> 
> Gosh! It will all be so exciting. Who are the daddies?


Do you know what Parkerman, it almost wouldn't surprise me if all your predictions come true!  I don't know whether to laugh or cry right now...  :Rotfl:   :Crying:

----------

maidmarian (27-06-2015), parkerman (28-06-2015), tammyy2j (28-06-2015)

----------


## Kim

I actually think Nancy and Tamwar will be the next one. This would ensure that every family has a double relation in it.

Except the Foxes. Oh, Denise and Vincent after that then.

----------

Dazzle (27-06-2015)

----------


## Kim

> I wouldn't be averse to Stacey and Martin being in a real relationship and having a baby.  As you say, it would be an important future character with lots of family ties to the square.  However, as Perdita said, there's almost certainly going to be a "who's the daddy" element given the ongoing love "square" (which is already unwatchable in my opinion).
> 
> I'm really at my wits' end with EE at the moment! 
> 
> Do you know what Parkerman, it almost wouldn't surprise me if all your predictions come true!  I don't know whether to laugh or cry right now...


Yes, me too. Endless pregnancies are dull but two Who's the Daddy's? in little more than six months really takes the biscuit.

----------

Dazzle (27-06-2015), Rear window (05-01-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> Yes, me too. Endless pregnancies are dull but two Who's the Daddy's? in little more than six months really takes the biscuit.


Doesn't it just?

Of course, Stacey and Kush haven't slept together yet (as far as we know) so the baby's paternity might be straightforward.  That'd be too easy though, surely.  :Searchme:

----------

maidmarian (29-06-2015), Perdita (29-06-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

I hope Stacey is pregnant by Martin and that she don't sleep with Kush

----------

Dazzle (28-06-2015), maidmarian (29-06-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

Stacey already has Lily so she should know all about side effects from her bipolar medicines before now, why is it being made a big deal this time around as it wasn't for Lily's birth

----------


## Dazzle

> Stacey already has Lily so she should know all about side effects from her bipolar medicines before now, why is it being made a big deal this time around as it wasn't for Lily's birth


Maybe the writers wanted to address the issue this time since it wasn't mentioned during Stacey's last pregnancy.  I'm glad it's being covered since side-effects of medication are a serious worry for anyone who's pregnant.

----------

lizann (26-08-2015), maidmarian (26-08-2015), parkerman (26-08-2015), Perdita (26-08-2015), tammyy2j (26-08-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

> Maybe the writers wanted to address the issue this time since it wasn't mentioned during Stacey's last pregnancy.  I'm glad it's being covered since side-effects of medication are a serious worry for anyone who's pregnant.


It should have been covered for her first pregnancy

----------

Dazzle (26-08-2015), lizann (26-08-2015)

----------


## parkerman

> It should have been covered for her first pregnancy


 There was so much other stuff going on round the time of her first pregnancy, like her thinking it could be Archie's as a result of the rape, her reconciliation with Bradley and the fact that she wasn't taken her medication regularly anyway.

----------

Dazzle (26-08-2015), lizann (26-08-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

I'm feeling more and more sure it's going to be revealed that Kush is Stacey's baby's father. My reasoning:

Months ago, Stacey and Kush spent an evening drinking together at her flat. It was made obvious they were attracted to reach other, but we were never shown what happened next (and it's never been mentioned since - a quite glaring omission in my opinion).Stacey found out she was pregnant just after Shabnam did, so she knew she had no chance with Kush (and hopefully didn't want to ruin things for Shabnam either).Stacey wasn't keen on Martin, and in fact was just using him to try and make Kush jealous, until she found out she was pregnant.She's has been excluding Martin from the pregnancy and has given no good reason for it.Stacey asked Ronnie if she's ever done the wrong thing for the right reason.Martin is currently being portrayed as completely useless and not capable of being a supportive partner and father.Shabnam's baby has died and Kush will no doubt be grief stricken about the loss. Also - particularly relevant to Stacey - he'll no longer be bound to Shabnam by their child.
My last two point in particular make me think it'll all come out soon because Stacey has changed her mind about Martin being the father (and perhaps she genuinely doesn't know for sure).

I _really_ hope I'm wrong about this!  :Wal2l:

----------

Glen1 (28-08-2015), lizann (28-08-2015), maidmarian (28-08-2015), parkerman (28-08-2015), sarah c (28-08-2015)

----------


## lizann

im thinking daz is right

----------

Dazzle (29-08-2015), Rear window (05-01-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> im thinking daz is right


 :Smile: 

Stacey's slip of the tongue when she said "my...our baby" was certainly very telling.

I'm hoping the best case scenario is that she doesn't know for sure and that it will eventually turn out to be Martin's baby.

Soaps love to make relationships happy before tearing them down, so the fact Stacey and Martin reached an understanding doesn't bode well for them.  She even said she loves him - and I think she does genuinely care for him - but I find it hard to believe she's completely let go of her intense feelings for Kush.

----------

maidmarian (29-08-2015), Rear window (05-01-2016)

----------


## storyseeker1

Seriously!  How many times are they going to do this with Stacey? Once was good, but twice is repugnant!

----------


## Dazzle

> Seriously!  How many times are they going to do this with Stacey? Once was good, but twice is repugnant!


Just bear in mind this is only a theory of mine at the moment and I could be completely and utterly wrong.  It has been known to happen...  :Embarrassment: 

Also, the circumstances of Lily's conception were very different because Stacey's bipolar was out of control and her behaviour was all over the place at the time.  She thought Archie (who raped her) was the father at one point.

----------


## storyseeker1

> Just bear in mind this is only a theory of mine at the moment and I could be completely and utterly wrong.  It has been known to happen... 
> 
> Also, the circumstances of Lily's conception were very different because Stacey's bipolar was out of control and her behaviour was all over the place at the time.  She thought Archie (who raped her) was the father at one point.


Yeah, I remember that.  A reasonable deduction at the time. I remember Ronnie telling her, though, that that was impossible because Archie had had chemo, and thus was left sterile afterwards.

----------


## maidmarian

> I'm feeling more and more sure it's going to be revealed that Kush is Stacey's baby's father. My reasoning:
> 
> Months ago, Stacey and Kush spent an evening drinking together at her flat. It was made obvious they were attracted to reach other, but we were never shown what happened next (and it's never been mentioned since - a quite glaring omission in my opinion).Stacey found out she was pregnant just after Shabnam did, so she knew she had no chance with Kush (and hopefully didn't want to ruin things for Shabnam either).Stacey wasn't keen on Martin, and in fact was just using him to try and make Kush jealous, until she found out she was pregnant.She's has been excluding Martin from the pregnancy and has given no good reason for it.Stacey asked Ronnie if she's ever done the wrong thing for the right reason.Martin is currently being portrayed as completely useless and not capable of being a supportive partner and father.Shabnam's baby has died and Kush will no doubt be grief stricken about the loss. Also - particularly relevant to Stacey - he'll no longer be bound to Shabnam by their child.
> My last two point in particular make me think it'll all come out soon because Stacey has changed her mind about Martin being the father (and perhaps she genuinely doesn't know for sure).
> 
> I _really_ hope I'm wrong about this!


I know you dont want to be right but on
balance think you probably are.

Martin being the father and a long term
relationship  with Stacey would be the
"happy Ending"-if he was up to
the job but it wouldnt have the dramatic
possibilities that Kush being the father has.!

Or.after problem at time round Lilys birth
and the bi-polar issue- Stacey may feel
better without a "reliable " partner.
Also Kat away for some time -si Slater
support missing.
And again more dramatic?? if on her own.

----------

Dazzle (29-08-2015)

----------


## Kim

I don't think the baby will be revealed to be Kush's. A Slater-Fowler baby carries a lot of legacy. If Kush were the father, then it doesn't add anything; the father is a relative nobody in terms of the history of the show, just like Lily's was. To make the same woman pregnant on screen twice, the second time has to add something.

Stacey would become public enemy number one if Kush was the father, considering what has happened to Shabnam. I don't think DTC would want that for her.

----------

parkerman (29-08-2015), tammyy2j (30-08-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> I don't think the baby will be revealed to be Kush's. A Slater-Fowler baby carries a lot of legacy. If Kush were the father, then it doesn't add anything; the father is a relative nobody in terms of the history of the show, just like Lily's was. To make the same woman pregnant on screen twice, the second time has to add something.
> 
> Stacey would become public enemy number one if Kush was the father, considering what has happened to Shabnam. I don't think DTC would want that for her.


Well -it doesnt have to become public knowledge.
I was thinking more of Staceys feelings.
They like to give her lots of angst. There must
be a reason why she seems to be changing
towards Martin and hes become so ....hopeless?

A small point Fowler/Beales have been in square
for decades -before Programme started.
Slaters are relative new-comers?!

----------

Dazzle (29-08-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> I don't think the baby will be revealed to be Kush's. A Slater-Fowler baby carries a lot of legacy. If Kush were the father, then it doesn't add anything; the father is a relative nobody in terms of the history of the show, just like Lily's was. To make the same woman pregnant on screen twice, the second time has to add something.
> 
> Stacey would become public enemy number one if Kush was the father, considering what has happened to Shabnam. I don't think DTC would want that for her.


Well -it doesnt have to become public knowledge.
I was thinking more of Staceys feelings.
They like to give her lots of angst. There must
be a reason why she seems to be changing
towards Martin and hes become so ....hopeless?

A small point Fowler/Beales have been in square
for decades -before Programme started.
Slaters are relative new-comers?!

----------


## storyseeker1

> I don't think the baby will be revealed to be Kush's. A Slater-Fowler baby carries a lot of legacy. If Kush were the father, then it doesn't add anything; the father is a relative nobody in terms of the history of the show, just like Lily's was. To make the same woman pregnant on screen twice, the second time has to add something.
> 
> Stacey would become public enemy number one if Kush was the father, considering what has happened to Shabnam. I don't think DTC would want that for her.


Apart from a lot of angst.  Can you imagine what it will do to Shabs if she finds out if Stacey's having Kush's baby, now that her own has died?

----------

Dazzle (29-08-2015)

----------


## Kim

> Well -it doesnt have to become public knowledge.
> I was thinking more of Staceys feelings.
> They like to give her lots of angst. There must
> be a reason why she seems to be changing
> towards Martin and hes become so ....hopeless?
> 
> A small point Fowler/Beales have been in square
> for decades -before Programme started.
> Slaters are relative new-comers?!


Slaters are relative newcomers compared to the Beales/Fowlers but they have been there for 15 years, so some history in their own right. Certainly of some importance and a lot more than the likes of Kush and Ryan.

I have rarely watched the show of late as DTC lost his shine for me after a few months. I feel like he is doing more harm than good these days. I don't know where he's going with Martin, perhaps he doesn't even know. Stories don't seem as well planned out as they once were. I certainly hope that Stacey's baby isn't Kush's. Nothing stays secret in Albert Square and whether it's public knowledge or not, it's more character assassination by DTC if it does happen. If it did happen, I could see it being reduced (along with the associated stillbirth) as plot devices for Shabnam to suddenly want a relationship with Jade.

----------

parkerman (29-08-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> Slaters are relative newcomers compared to the Beales/Fowlers but they have been there for 15 years, so some history in their own right. Certainly of some importance and a lot more than the likes of Kush and Ryan.
> 
> I have rarely watched the show of late as DTC lost his shine for me after a few months. I feel like he is doing more harm than good these days. I don't know where he's going with Martin, perhaps he doesn't even know. Stories don't seem as well planned out as they once were. I certainly hope that Stacey's baby isn't Kush's. Nothing stays secret in Albert Square and whether it's public knowledge or not, it's more character assassination by DTC if it does happen. If it did happen, I could see it being reduced (along with the associated stillbirth) as plot devices for Shabnam to suddenly want a relationship with Jade.


Im not advocating that the baby should be 
Kushs -just suggesting that based on recent
events and characters behaviour -it will
quite possibly be so.!

I agree with your points about lack of story
planning and changes in characters personalities.
Usually done for dramatic effect and/or
exit stories and affect all Soaps to.some
extent.I agree that it would "spoil" some 
characters and have unpleasant/ tragic
reperrcussions 

It would be great if we had a happy relationship
between Stacey & Martin but doesnt look
like it will end that. Apart from some of her
time with Bradley  -dont think.Stacey has had
much happiness-but thats the role they write
for her?!

We cant be sure that she has had sexual
intercourse with Kush yet. But if she did
- then the usual result of a"one-night
stand" in Soapland is a ....baby!!
Probably suitable paternity and heritage
dont have much hope against that tradition!

----------

Dazzle (29-08-2015), Kim (29-08-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

dupl

----------


## Dazzle

Stacey's slip up in Friday's episode (where she nearly said "my baby" to Martin) was the kind of thing that's done for a reason in soaps (indeed in all dramas).  So all indications at the moment are that there's a lot more to come in this storyline.

The only thing going against the theory we've been discussing is we've never been given any direct indication she and Kush slept together, and Stacey didn't appear to be at all worried about the baby's parentage when she discovered the pregnancy. Obviously, both of these omissions can be explained by there being no possibility Kush is the father - or the writers deliberately misleading us.

Kim's right that a Fowler/Slater baby would be preferable for the show's future, so I'm hoping that if this theory is correct it'll turn out to be Martin's baby anyway. However, the truth is that any child of Stacey Slater is an important future character.

According to the following article, Shabnam and Kush are about to implode so I think it's likely Stacey will start hankering after him again.

http://www.radiotimes.com/news/2015-...t-and-run-away




> Martin being the father and a long term
> relationship  with Stacey would be the
> "happy Ending"


I'm still hoping that's the most likely eventual outcome of this storyline, even if I'm proved correct that Stacey currently considers Kush the biological father of her child.

----------

maidmarian (29-08-2015)

----------


## Kim

I saw a "my baby" comment on Monday and while I haven't seen Friday's episode, it doesn't necessarily mean anything. "My baby" seems to be the kind of thing that some women come out with because they are the ones carrying said baby for nine months. Especially when they're not in a committed relationship. Stacey and Martin seem to me to be trying to make it work for the sake of the child rather than actually wanting to be together (especially from Stacey's side; Martin was after her from the off.) Unfortunately, the child can end up being used as a weapon when the two sides disagree.

My take was that Stacey wasn't impressed with how Martin had handled her bipolar previously, so rather than get annoyed at him, she thought she'd try to keep bipolar out of the equation. That meant having to decide about her meds alone.

----------


## Dazzle

The slip up I was referring to happened on Friday when Stacey hastily corrected herself. I'd already noticed her calling the baby "my baby" and thought little of it (because of her vacillating feelings towards Martin), but Friday's slip further raised my suspicions after her enigmatic _"have you ever done the wrong thing for the right reason?"_ to Ronnie.  (Anyone have any idea what else Stacey could have meant by this?)

When we first found out Stacey was pregnant, lots of us jumped to the conclusion it could be Kush's child (just take a look back on this very thread). However, Stacey never gave any indication it could be his so that train of thought quickly died a death. 

No doubt we'll soon find out if I'm on the right track now Shabnam and Kush's relationship is in trouble.  As I said, I hope I'm wrong because I'd like the baby to be Martin's and don't want the love triangle to rear its ugly head again...  :Thumbsdown:

----------


## tammyy2j

> I don't think the baby will be revealed to be Kush's. A Slater-Fowler baby carries a lot of legacy. If Kush were the father, then it doesn't add anything; the father is a relative nobody in terms of the history of the show, just like Lily's was. To make the same woman pregnant on screen twice, the second time has to add something.
> 
> Stacey would become public enemy number one if Kush was the father, considering what has happened to Shabnam. I don't think DTC would want that for her.


I am losing faith in DTC after his turnaround on Dean, trying to get sympathy for a rapist 

I hope Stacey didn't sleep with Kush and that he isn't her baby's father

----------

Dazzle (30-08-2015), lizann (31-08-2015), maidmarian (30-08-2015), parkerman (31-08-2015), Perdita (30-08-2015)

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders boss Dominic Treadwell-Collins has started the rumour mill on Stacey Branning's (Lacey Turner) baby.

The executive producer hinted that the father of the unborn child might not be who viewers have assumed it is, her boyfriend Martin Fowler (James Bye).

Stacey tells Martin she is thinking of coming off her medication
Â© BBC
Stacey (Lacey Turner) and Martin (James Bye) in EastEnders

Treadwell-Collins teased the potential twist when asked by The Sun's TV Soap supplement about how the friendship between Stacey and Shabnam (Rakhee Thakrar) might change.

"The first story for us is how it puts a strain on your friendship if your best friend is pregnant and you've lost a baby, which I think is a very real story," he outlined.

"Underneath that, you have also got the audience starting to realise that the baby may not be Martin's."

Stacey and Kush kiss
Â© BBC
Stacey and Kush kiss

The EastEnders boss could well have been hinting towards Stacey perhaps sleeping with Shabnam's fiancee Kush (Davood Ghadami) off-screen, given they've previously shared a kiss.

Last week, viewers saw Shabnam have a change of heart over her daughter Jade.

----------

Dazzle (04-10-2015), maidmarian (04-10-2015), tammyy2j (04-10-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> EastEnders boss Dominic Treadwell-Collins has started the rumour mill on Stacey Branning's (Lacey Turner) baby.
> 
> The executive producer hinted that the father of the unborn child might not be who viewers have assumed it is, her boyf
> The EastEnders boss could well have been hinting towards Stacey perhaps sleeping with Shabnam's fiancee Kush (Davood Ghadami) off-screen, given they've previously shared a kiss.
> 
> Last week, viewers saw Shabnam have a change of heart over her daughter Jade.


I think.Kush being the father is what most 
viewers would expect to.happen but hoped
wouldnt!!

So no "twist" just - same old same old!!

----------

Dazzle (04-10-2015), lizann (05-10-2015), parkerman (04-10-2015), Perdita (04-10-2015), Rear window (05-10-2015), tammyy2j (04-10-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

Dupl

----------


## Dazzle

> I think.Kush being the father is what most 
> viewers would expect to.happen but hoped
> wouldnt!!
> 
> So no "twist" just - same old same old!!


No, it's not exactly an original twist, is it?  I wrote a long post about my suspicions when Stacey asked Ronnie _"have you ever done the wrong thing for the right reason?"_ a few weeks ago.

----------

maidmarian (04-10-2015), Perdita (04-10-2015)

----------


## Kim

Stacey's pregnant. Again. Stacey's baby has multiple potential fathers. Again. What trip back to Santer era should we expect from DTC next? DNA test in a Christmas cracker anyone?

----------

Dazzle (05-10-2015), lizann (05-10-2015), maidmarian (04-10-2015), Perdita (04-10-2015), tammyy2j (04-10-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> Stacey's pregnant. Again. Stacey's baby has multiple potential fathers. Again. What trip back to Santer era should we expect from DTC next? DNA test in a Christmas cracker anyone?


At the risk of being boring- I will quote the
philosopher /poet George Santayana who
said "Those who forget the past are condemned
to repeat it"**
So I presume soap management are fitted
with some sort of auto-erase feature!!

I missed a fair amount of the Santer era-
but he did seem to have strange ideas
especially about Lacey( Stacey)

** there are some variations!

----------

Dazzle (05-10-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

Dupl

----------


## Kim

Given the number of departures this year (and only Stan's, Aleks's, Carol's and Max's by choice of the actor, it seems) I really think that DTC is pandering to his own ego/likes with these trips down memory lane (DTC previously worked on the show during Santer era.) I don't think it's any coincidence that all the DTC enforced departures are characters that didn't appear during Santer era, and all his returns are characters that did appear during Santer era. Les seems the only exception. I wonder if his days are numbered..

Aside from this storyline, we've also had the following repeats of Santer era:

- Excessive pregnancies (although even worse under DTC!)
- Ronnie and Roxy love triangle
- The return of Nick Cotton
- The return of Robbie Jackson
- The return of Sonia Fowler
- The arrival of Nick Cotton's never before mentioned offspring
- Who's the Daddy plots - and Kush potentially lined up to be the next Jack Branning (multiple offspring within months of each other)

I've probably forgotten some.

Probably a good job that Kellie Shirley has just had twins. If not, it would be another Santer era throwback with Carly - and even more Carters about the place. 

In my opinion, DTC has been slowly destroying the show since Summer 2014.

----------

lizann (05-10-2015), parkerman (04-10-2015), tammyy2j (06-10-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

Could Max or Ryan instead be the father not Kush

----------


## Dazzle

> Could Max or Ryan instead be the father not Kush


Anything's possible but I doubt it.  I still hope it'll turn out to be Martin's baby even if Stacey thinks (or hopes) it's Kush's, because it'd be nice to have more Fowlers on the square.

----------

laurenm (10-12-2015)

----------


## Perdita

The mystery of Stacey Branning's key in EastEnders has been raising more questions than it's answered since the storyline was introduced in March 2014, but that could all be about to change.

​Everything will become a little bit clearer in just a few weeks' time, according to Dominic Treadwell-Collins.​

@SuseHill @Matt528chap All will become clearer (well a little clearer) in a few weeks' time...
â DomTreadwellCollins (@dominictc) November 6, 2015
The EastEnders boss took the time out to appease frustrated fans who were eager to get to the bottom of the ongoing mystery on Twitter last night (November 6) and promised that we only have to wait a little bit longer before we get some answers.

While we don't know too much about what the key is for right now, we do know that it has a family connection, as earlier this year it was revealed that Stacey received the key from her brother Sean, and it once belonged to their dad.

The key mystery thickened in the soap's Halloween episode after secretive newcomer Kyle appeared in Walford sporting a mysterious key of his own, hinting that he could be connected to Stacey in some way.

Kyle has a key around his neck
Â©  BBC
Kyle has a key around his neck
EastEnders first announced the arrival of Kyle in October, revealing that the character will become a permanent addition to the cast later this year.

Kyle is played by trans actor Riley Carter Millington.

----------

Dazzle (07-11-2015), lizann (08-11-2015), tammyy2j (08-11-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

Kyle is more likely Stacey's half sibling from her dad Brian given how predictable the show has become plus now Stacey regresses back to homewrecker as she is pregnant with her best friend's husband Kush's baby

----------

Dazzle (08-11-2015), lizann (08-11-2015), maidmarian (08-11-2015), parkerman (08-11-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

http://www.ok.co.uk/tv/eastenders-ch...ristmas-scenes

Lacey Turner has been seen filming scenes as Stacey Slater for EastEnders' Christmas episodes.

And it looks like the BBC soap is going to be as dramatic as always.

In the pictures, Stacey is seen escaping from hospital with her newborn baby â who was recently revealed to be Kush Kazemi's child, rather than her boyfriend Martin Fowler's.

She appears to be very distressed in the pictures, her eyes red and blotchy from crying.

The pictures show Stacey running away with the child and hailing a taxi in the rain and pitch-black - and the driver is her uncle, Charlie Slater.

The outspoken character is dressed scruffily, in big shawl, tracksuit bottoms and boots.

Stacey's newborn baby is wrapped in a sling and wearing a baby-blue cap, suggesting she's given birth to a boy.

These are the first pictures of Derek Martin returning as Charlie, having left the soap in 2010 after 10 years on Albert Square â apart from a few guest stints in 2011 and 2013.

However, it's thought he's set to be killed off in a dramatic New Year plot.

Charlie will meet a grisly end when he returns to Albert Square for one final time in January, coinciding with his daughter Kat Slater â played by Jessie Wallace, who recently broke her leg âand Alfie Moon's (Shane Richie) comeback.

Kat will apparently be hit the hardest by his sudden death.

An insider told the Daily Mirror: "Charlie's death is going to hit Kat hard.

"The storyline will be the catalyst for her to learn more secrets which will see her and Alfie eventually head to Ireland.

"Charlie's death is going to be a real tearjerker for the audience, too, and they will be waiting to see if he and Kat can mend bridges before he dies."

----------

Dazzle (02-12-2015), Rear window (02-12-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Stacey Branning is set to battle a rare mental illness over Christmas in EastEnders.



Due to give birth just before the holidays, Stacey (played by Lacey Turner) will suffer from postpartum psychosis, which affects new mums and can cause mood swings and hallucinations.

The Mirror reports that EastEnders bosses have worked with charities to learn about the condition. Women who suffer from it have made "several" trips to Elstree to talk to Turner and staff.

"Stacey's mental health story will be one of our biggest storylines over Christmas and the beginning of 2016 as we explore Stacey's bipolar disorder and its effects on her and those closest to her," executive producer Dominic Treadwell-Collins said.

​Stacey gets out of the cab with a baby carrier​
Â©  BBC

The condition can affect a woman without pre-existing mental health issues, but it is more likely to affect a mother who has bipolar disorder. Stacey was diagnosed with the disorder on the soap in 2009.

Treadwell-Collins noted that he wants the storyline to explore the effects of postpartum psychosis and "look at what we are doing as a country to help mothers experiencing this".

Clare Dolman of Bipolar UK has praised EastEnders for "raising awareness of this devastating condition" and said that several of the charity's volunteers have visited the soap's studio to tell writers and researchers what it is like.

Mind's Alison Kerry added: "We have been working with the EastEnders team to develop this storyline over several months and have been impressed by the dedication they have shown in portraying postpartum psychosis sensitively."

The news follows the announcement that EastEnders will shock fans by killing off one of its characters on Christmas Day.

----------

Dazzle (08-12-2015), tammyy2j (08-12-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

Women who kill their babies are often unknowingly suffering from postpartum psychosis.  :Sad: 

I actually thought my daughter was suffering from it just after she'd given birth (nearly a year ago now!).  She stayed with me for a week after the birth and one night she woke me shouting that the fire alarm was going off.  It wasn't, so I suggested she'd fallen asleep feeding her baby daughter and dreamt it.  She insisted she hadn't fallen asleep and that the fire alarm had sounded, so I went to look for the source of the smoke (even though I couldn't smell anything).  There was nothing amiss but she absolutely kept insisting it wasn't a dream.

Knowing about postpartum psychosis, I began to seriously fear she'd hallucinated the whole thing and felt very worried.  Luckily, nothing similar happened and we both agree now she fell asleep momentarily and dreamt the whole thing.  Phew!  :Smile: 

I hope nothing bad happens to Stacey or her baby.  :Sad:

----------

maidmarian (08-12-2015), Perdita (09-12-2015), Rear window (09-12-2015), tammyy2j (09-12-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

Could Shabham push Kush for custody of Stacey's baby if she discovers and truth and stays with him?

----------

Dazzle (09-12-2015), Rear window (05-01-2016)

----------


## Rear window

> Could Shabham push Kush for custody of Stacey's baby if she discovers and truth and stays with him?


Well if Stacey's not well enough to look after the baby then her best friend might offer to look after it...

----------

maidmarian (09-12-2015)

----------


## Rear window

> Could Shabham push Kush for custody of Stacey's baby if she discovers and truth and stays with him?


Well if Stacey's not well enough to look after the baby then her best friend might offer to look after it...

----------


## Dazzle

> Well if Stacey's not well enough to look after the baby then her best friend might offer to look after it...


That would be nice, but what I fear is that Shabnam and Kush might try and use Stacey's illness to get custody of the baby.  Shabnam's pining for Jade and Zaair, and it's been suggested she's going to be told she can't have more children.  Plus she's likely to hate Stacey when she finds out her baby's paternity.  Also, I wouldn't trust Kush an inch.

I hope EE don't go down this route because Shabnam's currently one of the only characters on the square that I like.

----------

maidmarian (09-12-2015), parkerman (09-12-2015), Rear window (10-12-2015)

----------


## Perdita

​EastEnders favourite Stacey Branning will become convinced that her newborn baby is the son of God in tragic scenes after she gives birth.

Stacey will welcome the arrival of a baby boy in a touching Christmas Eve episode, but there won't be an easy time ahead for her in the aftermath as she starts battling a rare mental illness.

Show bosses recently announced that Stacey will begin suffering from postpartum psychosis, which affects new mums and can cause hallucinations.

Although it takes a while for anyone to realise what is wrong, Dot Branning will become concerned when Stacey claims that her son has been sent by God as a saviour for everyone.

Dot, who recently encouraged Stacey to show an interest in Christianity, knows that her claims are very worrying but isn't sure what to do for the best.

​ Stacey tells Dot about seeing a vision of her dad on Halloween​
Â©  BBC
Stacey's struggles will follow an eventful few weeks, including the revelation of what her secret key opens. Her best friend Shabnam Masood will also soon realise that her husband Kush Kazemi is the father of Stacey's baby, which is sure to cause fireworks between them all.

As Stacey's inner turmoil builds, she decides that she needs to be closer to God. Wanting to be up high, Stacey finds herself drawn back to the Queen Vic roof, where her beloved husband Bradley died in 2010.

With Stacey's worried partner Martin Fowler in hot pursuit as she heads for the top, it seems that her issues will come to light. But can her loved ones pull together to offer the support she clearly needs?

Stacey, Kush, Shabna and Martin in new EastEnders Christmas picture
Â©  BBC EastEnders
EastEnders boss Dominic Treadwell-Collins recently explained: "Stacey's mental health story will be one of our biggest storylines over Christmas and the beginning of 2016 as we explore Stacey's bipolar disorder and its effects on her and those closest to her. 

"We have always had a big commitment to Stacey's story and this time we want to explore the effects of postpartum psychosis on those with bipolar - something which, although a rare illness, is unfortunately more common when mothers with bipolar give birth - and look at what we are doing as a country to help mothers experiencing this."

----------

Dazzle (17-12-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

I think Stacey's postpartum psychosis storyline could be excellent if researched and written carefully (and not overly sensationalised).  Lacey Turner has proved herself capable of a realistic and sympathetic portrayal of mental illness, and the other actors involved are all good too.

----------

maidmarian (22-12-2015), Perdita (17-12-2015), Rear window (17-12-2015), tammyy2j (05-01-2016)

----------


## Kim

Am I the only one who thinks I'd feel more sympathetic towards Stacey had she not done exactly what she berated Roxy for doing and allowed someone to think they were the father when they weren't?

Are they saying the baby's premature, failing badly at Maths or now saying that Stacey and Kush slept together in March time I wonder?

----------

Rear window (05-01-2016), tammyy2j (05-01-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> Am I the only one who thinks I'd feel more sympathetic towards Stacey had she not done exactly what she berated Roxy for doing and allowed someone to think they were the father when they weren't?


I agree to a certain extent, but I can still feel sympathetic about her illness even though I know the lie about the baby's paternity will hurt a lot of people.




> Are they saying the baby's premature, failing badly at Maths or now saying that Stacey and Kush slept together in March time I wonder?


From my earlier research (done when I started to realise the baby was Kush's), I thought the most likely conception date was during this episode dated 21st May:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b05wgwsl

Skimming the episodes set at the end of March, Stacy and Kush aren't even mentioned.  The above spoilers don't state the baby's premature, so I'd say the pregnancy's likely been sped up for plot purposes (not an uncommon thing for soaps to do I believe).

----------

Glen1 (17-12-2015), parkerman (17-12-2015), Perdita (17-12-2015), Rear window (17-12-2015), tammyy2j (05-01-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

> I think Stacey's postpartum psychosis storyline could be excellent if researched and written carefully (and not overly sensationalised).  Lacey Turner has proved herself capable of a realistic and sympathetic portrayal of mental illness, and the other actors involved are all good too.


As good as her acting is, I am finding it difficult to have any sympathy for her, maybe if Arthur is really Martin's which I hope I may have

----------


## lizann

baby arthur is a god send, out in cold and rain not wrapped up well and no crying

----------


## parkerman

> baby arthur is a god send, out in cold and rain not wrapped up well and no crying


Well he is the son of God.

----------

lizann (10-01-2016), maidmarian (09-01-2016), Rear window (09-01-2016)

----------


## lizann

> Well he is the son of God.


 is kush a god maybe to some

----------

Rear window (10-01-2016)

----------


## lizann

> Well he is the son of God.


 is kush a god maybe to some

----------


## Dazzle

*EastEnders spoilers: Stacey realises sheâs ill and checks into hospital â but will Arthur be taken away from her?*



With Martinâs help, Stacey Slater will realise sheâs seriously ill in next weekâs EastEnders offering â but is it all too late?

Trying to deal with Staceyâs psychosis but mistaking it for a bad period of bipolar, Martin will realise she needs help fast when her behaviour escalates further.

Some words of advice from a concerned Sonia and a visit from Jean and Ollie when they come to Walford to meet Arthur then confirms to Martin that he now needs to take things into his own hands.

The week begins with Staceyâs irrational behaviour leaving her concerned and paranoid. Kyle turns up to see Stacey but Martin refuses to let him into their flat, not realising that Stacey is watching from the window. When he lies about who was at the door, Stacey begins feeling panicked and betrayed, worrying that Martin is out to hurt her and Arthur. 

Staceyâs state of mind leads her to take drastic action and as Kat witnesses her behaviour first hand, will it finally all click into place for her that something is desperately wrong?

Jean and Ollie later arrive on the Square and Jean is horrified to see what is happening to her daughter, especially when she starts telling everyone that Kyle is the Devil and has been sent to hurt Arthur.

Stacey seeks refuge with Kush and Shabnam but when she then erupts with more concerning paranoia, including about Martin being in league with the Devil, can they cope with having her around?

Seeing her daughter is clearly suffering, Jean takes Martin aside and tells him off for not getting help sooner. But an adamant Martin says he wants Stacey to realise sheâs not well for herself rather than force her to seek help.

Jean encourages him to call a doctor but Martin insists on speaking to Stacey first. Encouraging Stacey to look him in the eye, Martin finds a lucid moment when Stacey asks if sheâs ill. Martin convinces Stacey the hospital is the only place she can go with Arthur thatâs safe and she allows him to embrace her.

As Stacey packs, Jean fears that Arthur might not be able to stay with her and encourages Martin to be honest but Jean soon realises getting her to the hospital is more important. As she and Martin face the challenge of getting Stacey through the hospital doors, will they finally get her the help that she needs?
And will Stacey admit herself? Or will she have to be sectioned?

Whatever happens next, the nightmare is clearly far from over for everyone concerned.

http://metro.co.uk/2016/01/12/easten...m-her-5611671/

----------

lizann (15-01-2016), tammyy2j (15-01-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> Seeing her daughter is clearly suffering, Jean takes Martin aside and tells him off for not getting help sooner. But *an adamant Martin says he wants Stacey to realise sheâs not well for herself rather than force her to seek help*.


While part of me applauds Martin for trying to encourage Stacey to seek help for herself, it's completely inappropriate when she's caring for a baby.  I'm still mystified why he'd let her run around the square with baby Arthur in what is obviously a very confused - not to say dangerous - state.  Thank goodness she'll get help one way or another soon!

----------

inkyskin (16-01-2016), lizann (15-01-2016), maidmarian (15-01-2016), Rear window (15-01-2016), tammyy2j (15-01-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Brace yourselves, because Dominic Treadwell-Collins has teased that Stacey's mental illness storyline is just the start of a big year for EastEnders.

In the iPlayer special 'Stacey Branning: On the Edge', the executive producer explained that Stacey's devastating postpartum psychosis plot was due to a desire to have a week of "Slater secrets".

"It's nice as we plan our year to go 'that's Slater week'. 2016 is a year of big stories and every week is going to be emotionally big," he teased.

The special, available here, gives fans an insight into how the storyline was created, the research behind it and how it was brought to screen. Given the long shooting days required, it is revealed that 16 babies were licensed to play baby Arthur.

Alongside Treadwell-Collins, stars Lacey Turner and James Bye talk about how they prepared for it.

"When they give you the storyline and they say, by the way, your son is going to be Jesus, we did wonder how we can make it real," Bye explained. "Then we talked to people who've been through it [and realised] we weren't doing a soap storyline, it was incredibly real."

Turner added: "We met with a few ladies who have suffered from it to talk about it and get as much information as we could, and just use what we could put into Stacey and Martin."

'On the Edge' also goes into the off-screen friendship between Bye and Turner, with Treadwell-Collins giving this revelation: "James Bye is the only actor who's ever got Lacey Turner to come to the bar or the Christmas party."

Bye also teases the development of the mental health storyline: "Just when you think it's wrapped up, something else happens."

----------

Dazzle (15-01-2016), maidmarian (15-01-2016), tammyy2j (15-01-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

I think Kush and Shabham will go for custody of Arthur

----------

Dazzle (15-01-2016), inkyskin (16-01-2016), Rear window (15-01-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Things will take another dramatic turn for Stacey Branning on EastEnders later this month.

The character - played by Lacey Turner - is currently struggling with postpartum psychosis and the soap is teaming with BBC One's mental health week as the storyline intensifies.

During In The Mind week starting Monday, February 15, Stacey will make a life-changing decision that hugely concerns her partner Martin.

Actress Turner will also appear on The One Show alongside EastEnders producer Dominic Treadwell-Collins on February 15, discussing the role the soap can play in raising awareness around mental health issues.

EastEnders has been working alongside Mind and Bipolar UK and other experts in the field to highlight postpartum psychosis, an illness that can affect women just after giving birth.

Fans praised 'Oscar-worthy' Turner for her performances as Stacey earlier this month.​

----------

Dazzle (03-02-2016)

----------


## lizann

does anyone else think she still wants kush and not martin really, she already wants kush to be part of arthur's life and seemed jealous and angry at kush's random lady friend

----------

Rear window (24-03-2016), Splashy (27-03-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> does anyone else think she still wants kush and not martin really, she already wants kush to be part of arthur's life and seemed jealous and angry at kush's random lady friend


No, I think she genuinely loves Martin.

----------

Splashy (27-03-2016)

----------


## Splashy

> No, I think she genuinely loves Martin.


 The guy is a total plank, quick to use his fists and slow to comprehend mentsl illness so  thus unable to suck up that he has no biological link to Lilly or Arthur and so getting all caveman with the real ones is unhelpful and contra to being Stacys loving amiable  partner.

----------


## Splashy

> No, I think she genuinely loves Martin.


 The guy is a total plank, quick to use his fists and slow to comprehend mentsl illness so  thus unable to suck up that he has no biological link to Lilly or Arthur and so getting all caveman with the real ones is unhelpful and contra to being Stacys loving amiable  partner.

----------


## tammyy2j

> The guy is a total plank, quick to use his fists and slow to comprehend mentsl illness so  thus unable to suck up that he has no biological link to Lilly or Arthur and so getting all caveman with the real ones is unhelpful and contra to being Stacys loving amiable  partner.


I like Martin and think he is a good dad to Lily and Arthur, he tried his best to help Stacey who lied to him about Arthur's true paternity, I can understand his anger at his best friend Kush and Stacey

----------

Dazzle (28-03-2016), lizann (28-03-2016), Perdita (28-03-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> I like Martin and think he is a good dad to Lily and Arthur, he tried his best to help Stacey who lied to him about Arthur's true paternity, I can understand his anger at his best friend Kush and Stacey


I can understand it too. He did try, but several people were being way too pushy trying to make Kush part of the family. It's a very delicate situation and too soon for such an arrangement. I think it'd be too much for most people.  

Still, Martin knows he's got no right to ban Kush from seeing Arthur so he'll have to compromise sooner or later if he wants to stay with Stacey.

----------

lizann (28-03-2016), parkerman (28-03-2016), Perdita (28-03-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

The new current baby Arthur has more now of Kush's genes  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## tammyy2j

I hope we don't have another affair between Max and Stacey  :Thumbsdown:  she works well with this Martin as a couple

----------

Dazzle (26-12-2016), Rear window (26-12-2016)

----------


## Rear window

> I hope we don't have another affair between Max and Stacey  she works well with this Martin as a couple


That would kill her as a character. I think her and Martin are essential as a square family now they're in a proper house.

----------

Dazzle (26-12-2016), kaz21 (26-12-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

Is she pregnant?

----------


## kaz21

Yes. She told Michelle a few weeks ago.

----------


## lizann

think she and baby are hurt in explosion

----------


## tammyy2j

Is her bipolar flaring up again with worry for baby Arthur, I hope her other baby survives as I want her and Martin to have a baby Slater Fowler

----------


## kaz21

I think she is just genuinely stressed out.

----------

Rear window (28-09-2017)

----------


## lizann

stacey gives birth to poorly little baby girl next week

----------


## lizann

got a new phone with new number so won't hear jane message

----------


## lizann

she sleeps with max

----------


## Rear window

> got a new phone with new number so won't hear jane message


the kids have heard it, so she can.
if she didn't keep the old number and just got a new one..

----------


## Rear window

> she sleeps with max


horrid.
they nearly kissed tonight, then a long lingering look. revolting.

----------


## tammyy2j

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz...id-affair.html

Poor Martin, after all he has put up from her  :Angry:  very disappointed in Stacey, any excuse to paint Max as a villain  :Thumbsdown:

----------

Glen1 (23-12-2017), lizann (23-12-2017), Rear window (23-12-2017)

----------


## Kim

10 years since the reveal of Stax. Of course it was going to happen  :Wal2l:

----------

Glen1 (23-12-2017), lizann (23-12-2017), Rear window (23-12-2017), tammyy2j (23-12-2017)

----------


## lizann

> 10 years since the reveal of Stax. Of course it was going to happen


 does anyone want stax anymore, too much gone on for them to go back there again even if lacey and jake have good chemistry and great actors

----------

Glen1 (23-12-2017), Rear window (23-12-2017), tammyy2j (23-12-2017)

----------


## Rear window

> does anyone want stax anymore, too much gone on for them to go back there again even if lacey and jake have good chemistry and great actors



it's a bit yucky.

----------


## tammyy2j

If Max was the love Stacey always wanted why just stay with him 10 years before and save the Branning kids from death 

I guess if she ends up pregnant again, this time by Max and the guilt leads to her bipolar starting up could be why Jean and Kat return

----------

lizann (26-12-2017), Rear window (25-12-2017)

----------


## lizann

rush the kids off and jump martin forget she slept with ginger sack max and was ready to pick him over her family and why? she finds life with her kids and martin boring, the show is ruining the character turning her into 2nd kat same storylines over again for her, wanted martin to kick her out and keep the kids

----------

mysangry (29-12-2017), Rear window (30-12-2017), tammyy2j (29-12-2017)

----------


## tammyy2j

I think she has been ruined

----------

lizann (23-01-2018), Rear window (30-12-2017)

----------


## tammyy2j

Returns, blames Martin and wants him out of the house, what a nerve  :Angry:

----------

lizann (23-01-2018), Rear window (23-01-2018)

----------


## lizann

off her pills, up duffy by max?

----------

parkerman (23-01-2018), tammyy2j (24-01-2018)

----------


## Perdita

> off her pills, up duffy by max?


Of course!!!

----------

Rear window (23-01-2018)

----------


## parkerman

> off her pills, up duffy by max?


That'll be nice. Another daughter for Max to replace Abi.

----------

lizann (23-01-2018), Perdita (23-01-2018), Rear window (23-01-2018), tammyy2j (24-01-2018)

----------


## tammyy2j

> off her pills, up duffy by max?


I hope not 

I think she was talking on the phone with Kat

----------


## lizann

is martin not allowed spend any time with lily and arthur, why is she such a c#nt

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> is martin not allowed spend any time with lily and arthur, why is she such a c#nt


She isn't!  It may be sorted out if they divorce, and the children want it.

----------


## lizann

> She isn't!  It may be sorted out if they divorce, and the children want it.


sorry but i think she being awful to martin punishing him by giving kush more time with arthur, stacey cheated, she begged martin to stay with her and take on arthur as his own which he did to both him and lily, i think kush can see stacey is using him with arthur to punish martin too and is being very selfish and unreasonable 

kat nonsense stupid affair with derek repeated in stacey max take 2 

sorry if im blunt and angry against stacey as i find she has become so unlikeable

----------

tammyy2j (27-02-2018)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> sorry but i think she being awful to martin punishing him by giving kush more time with arthur, stacey cheated, she begged martin to stay with her and take on arthur as his own which he did to both him and lily, i think kush can see stacey is using him with arthur to punish martin too and is being very selfish and unreasonable 
> 
> kat nonsense stupid affair with derek repeated in stacey max take 2 
> 
> sorry if im blunt and angry against stacey as i find she has become so unlikeable


OK, but bad things happen in a marriage break-up.  Perhaps Stacey is worried that that Martin will not let her have her children back again.  For that I admire her.

----------


## tammyy2j

> sorry but i think she being awful to martin punishing him by giving kush more time with arthur, stacey cheated, she begged martin to stay with her and take on arthur as his own which he did to both him and lily, i think kush can see stacey is using him with arthur to punish martin too and is being very selfish and unreasonable 
> 
> kat nonsense stupid affair with derek repeated in stacey max take 2 
> 
> sorry if im blunt and angry against stacey as i find she has become so unlikeable


I think Stacey would jump on Kush again but he has Denise and Max is away

----------


## tammyy2j

Is Kat's faked death also part of Stacey's keep full sole custody of the kids, sympathy from Martin

----------


## lizann

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/eas...ark-revisited/

again? boreoff

----------


## lizann

lacey is pregnant

----------


## lizann

she has a good one in martin and treats him appalling

----------


## Perdita

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/eas...CC7VmY0UFtTsJ0

Lacey Turner has had a baby girl, congrats  :Smile:

----------

lizann (22-08-2019), parkerman (15-07-2019)

----------


## lizann

what is stacey and martin with the kids living on, what money?

----------


## parkerman

> what is stacey and martin with the kids living on, what money?


They're living on fruit and veg.

----------

lizann (22-08-2019)

----------


## lizann

> They're living on fruit and veg.


 the good healthy life  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## lizann

living with a new man, fast worked is stace

----------

kaz21 (23-11-2019)

----------


## mysangry

> living with a new man, fast worked is stace


Well I would not be sitting with my knitting if my bloke spoke to me like what Martin did, what person needs to be told they are not wanted and if he did not 
want her, well, quite right, plenty fish and all that!!

----------


## tammyy2j

While Stacey returns next week, Lacey is taking a longer term off, a full year

----------


## kaz21

> No ones going to beleive her


https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/www.o...y-22713052.amp

----------

tammyy2j (22-09-2020)

----------


## lizann

will stacey leave with max?

delighted for lacey for baby 2 on the way

----------


## tammyy2j

> will stacey leave with max?
> 
> delighted for lacey for baby 2 on the way


No not with Max, they should be completely done and dusted

----------


## lizann

on the run again for maternity exit

----------


## Perdita

Status: Returning

When: TBC

More info: In September 2020, Lacey Turner shared the happy news that she and husband Matt Kay were expecting another baby together.

Lacey, who's already mum to one-year-old Dusty, gave birth to her baby son Trilby Fox in February and is now on maternity leave from EastEnders. On-screen in the show, Stacey has received a one-year prison sentence after being falsely accused of pushing Ruby Allen down the stairs at the club.


Digital Spy

----------

lizann (19-04-2021), parkerman (19-04-2021), tammyy2j (21-04-2021)

----------


## lizann

is that baby 3 now on way?

----------


## Perdita

> is that baby 3 now on way?


No, she had second baby this last February. It is amazing as she had a few miscarriages before.

----------

lizann (20-04-2021), tammyy2j (21-04-2021)

----------


## lizann

> No, she had second baby this last February. It is amazing as she had a few miscarriages before.


happy delighted these went all good for her

----------

tammyy2j (21-04-2021)

----------


## lizann

lacey is back filming

----------


## Joanne Toner

Stacey Slater/ Fowler New Promos 

Sent from my SM-T560 using Tapatalk

----------


## lizann

At the hospital, Kheerat is worried to hear Stacey could be developing sepsis, and with her life at risk, tells the doctor what happened between her and Jean.

When Martin arrives, he and Kheerat are relieved to learn they got to Stacey in time and stopped the infection.

----------


## lizann

nish affair?

----------


## lizann

preggers by Kheerat?

----------

